# Solfire gardens genetics



## genuity (Mar 5, 2019)

Banana Graham crackers yessssssssss sir
Hitting mothers earth tonight. 

More to come.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

Subbed. I kinda got a thing for BBC. Hahahaha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

*Pulls up seat*


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

I hope they go all Bob Sanders for You! And u share lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 8, 2019)

I’ll post my Bahama mamas here once they hit soil if that’s okay?


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’ll post my Bahama mamas here once they hit soil if that’s okay?


Yup,post away...

That one sounds nice.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

Banana Graham Crackers? Lol that sounds dope AF.


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Banana Graham Crackers? Lol that sounds dope AF.


Yeah,that's the cookies'N cream ,I know that for sure...that Graham Cracker smell/taste is strong in that cross.

I try to back off the cookie crosses,but they make some good meds.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 9, 2019)

Have a pack of bad n boujee I’m curious about too lost my job and soon my grow space so won’t be seeing them for a while


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Have a pack of bad n boujee I’m curious about too lost my job and soon my grow space so won’t be seeing them for a while


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


>


The Joe is a nut.... but I totally understand him.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

Joe's the shit. He's 38 and seems like he's 68, just so annoyed by these kids today. Cracks me up.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2019)

always thought the don mega looked good. Now that I look at it, I think I seen it somewhere else. Good luck hardly see grows of it or many solfire. I must have the breath dom gmo breath, smaller buds all over tho, thinks they gonna be longer in shape, big plant, kinda touchy, but hearty enough. They don't get much special treatment in my tent, do or die, sink or swim, lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2019)

Yea,most of solfire is IG grown from what I see..
Yea it's lots of GMO crosses out right now,it is a bunch...

Basically everything that can be crossed,is all ready crossed..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> always thought the don mega looked good. Now that I look at it, I think I seen it somewhere else. Good luck hardly see grows of it or many solfire. I must have the breath dom gmo breath, smaller buds all over tho, thinks they gonna be longer in shape, big plant, kinda touchy, but hearty enough. They don't get much special treatment in my tent, do or die, sink or swim, lol


Don mega is the next I’d like to run. I need more space though at the moment, or a couple months til snow melts and I can put them outdoors. All of their stuff looked top notch to me.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2019)

Growing slow like cookies'N cream.

7 days old


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2019)

Put 4 of the cookies supreme in 12/12 last night. 

& today these showed up
 
Gelato x the Don 
These did not pass the test for them,so they made them free... 
Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Put 4 of the cookies supreme in 12/12 last night.
> 
> & today these showed up
> View attachment 4317082
> ...


Damn! Dope score!

Those photo's and descriptions on IG were pretty darn nice. Can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> always thought the don mega looked good. Now that I look at it, I think I seen it somewhere else. Good luck hardly see grows of it or many solfire. I must have the breath dom gmo breath, smaller buds all over tho, thinks they gonna be longer in shape, big plant, kinda touchy, but hearty enough. They don't get much special treatment in my tent, do or die, sink or swim, lol


I have the Don going right now and it is some crazy fire. Super vigorous growth, large, dense, stinky, resin-coated buds. I will try to grab some pics and report back, but it's my favorite in the tent this run so far.


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2019)

3 of the 4 are growing just like I like..
 
 
Definitely has that Graham Cracker smell, is strong in these 2..


----------



## idlewilder (May 22, 2019)

Looking good. I ran Westside Creeper last round and it was nice and frosty. It has a musky og smell which is not what I was expecting. Very mellow stone


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 10, 2019)

Met solfire and his girl, this weekend. Very cool people. Won some jersey sherb and the wife won cake boss, playing plinko.

Edit: How'd the cookies supreme end up, @genuity ?


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Met solfire and his girl, this weekend. Very cool people. Won some jersey sherb and the wife won cake boss, playing plinko.View attachment 4347680
> 
> Edit: How'd the cookies supreme end up, @genuity ?


I'll get some pics up,but they did just fine,few a lil leggy.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2019)

*"why you Gelly"
*
These will get documented better than I did the (cookie supreme) 

The (cookie supreme) get request for another run all the time,it was damn good.

Got a few of these going,most are showing colors like this.


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2020)

Why you gelly 


Got one that looks like it could be special, her clone is revegging now..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2020)

Finally popped one of these cake boss freebies, today.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> Why you gelly
> View attachment 4447846
> 
> Got one that looks like it could be special, her clone is revegging now..


Love that pink


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## idlewilder (Jan 8, 2020)

Pink donkey dicks


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4452527


Room looks killer, @genuity , but do they have those vanilla watermelon terps?!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Room looks killer, @genuity , but do they have those vanilla watermelon terps?!! View attachment 4452550View attachment 4452553


Now that's crazy..

& that's a hell of a combination of smells.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2020)

Getting ready to do some smoke test on these "Why You Gelly"

3 cultivars, 1 is getting a rerun,not loud terps,lower balls on the seed run...

Early reports are coming back great.
"I can tastes the purple"
"That shit hits better than that gello"
"Few seeds in the buds....but man that shit fire"
"I mean it's purple,but that's it"


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 3, 2020)

genuity said:


> Getting ready to do some smoke test on these "Why You Gelly"
> View attachment 4470825
> 3 cultivars, 1 is getting a rerun,not loud terps,lower balls on the seed run...
> 
> ...


Looks great bro. Major bag appeal


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 4, 2020)

genuity said:


> Getting ready to do some smoke test on these "Why You Gelly"
> View attachment 4470825
> 3 cultivars, 1 is getting a rerun,not loud terps,lower balls on the seed run...
> 
> ...


Dam genuity guy got more threads going then a little bit anyone else find that pretty much the same cats are in all your favorite threads is are world that small or am i spending to much time on here ?


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 26, 2020)

I popped 4-double taps, 4 west side creepers, 1 gelly biscuit, 1 hood candyz.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 28, 2020)

Gelly biscuit.. and like 3 double taps and 2westside creepers popped up.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 8, 2020)

Gelly biscuit 2nd row to the right and the hood candy behind her mixed in with double taps and west side creepers... gelly biscuits fragrance is maple cookie syrup..yes please.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hood Candyz


How are these doing? I picked up a few packs of Solfire from Neptune, including this one. Interested in seeing how these turned out.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 11, 2020)

coppershot said:


> How are these doing? I picked up a few packs of Solfire from Neptune, including this one. Interested in seeing how these turned out.


The hood candyz is if you look at the front row it’s the 2nd to the left. I’ll try to get a better pic of her for you. Gelly biscuit, double tap and west side creeper all in there.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> The hood candyz is if you look at the front row it’s the 2nd to the left. I’ll try to get a better pic of her for you.


Thank you, very much appreciated!

They look very happy. Looking forward to the following along once you flip em


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 11, 2020)

Got some grape spodie and cookies supreme both sound yummy


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 11, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Got some grape spodie and cookies supreme both sound yummy


Yeah I wanted to try that grape spodie and bahama mama.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 21, 2020)

west side creeper back left, gelato sundae back right, gelly biscuit front left, snowcaine front right. The hood candyz will join them soon, took clones today, will probably flip in like a week and see what we got.


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Jun 22, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Met solfire and his girl, this weekend. Very cool people. Won some jersey sherb and the wife won cake boss, playing plinko.View attachment 4347680
> 
> Edit: How'd the cookies supreme end up, @genuity ?


do you have any strain info on jersey sherb? I got some freebies in my recent order from area 51 but i cant find strain details anywhere on the jersey sherb.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. FirstClass said:


> do you have any strain info on jersey sherb? I got some freebies in my recent order from area 51 but i cant find strain details anywhere on the jersey sherb.


Sorry, bud. No info. Mine were freebies too.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 28, 2020)

Westside creeper with the big damn fan leafs. Going into flower Monday or so.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 2, 2020)

Westside creeper in the back left, hood candyz the front right. 2nd day of flower also mixed in some black berry kush and a gelato sundae and a snowcaine the snowcaine smells like dirty Cheetos super funky. Hey @Twenty20 Adam maybe you can start a thread for twenty20 and I can post some flower pics of this snowcaine in it? Don’t see anywhere to post the pics for your gear.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 4, 2020)

Damn west creeper thought was a girl weeeelllll...maybe not.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 7, 2020)

Hood candyz about 6-7 days into flower. Like the package says fragrance is zesty candy, all I smell is straight zest, It’s interesting and delightful!


----------



## coppershot (Jul 7, 2020)

Boom that's what's up. Looking good.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 7, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Boom that's what's up. Looking good.


Thanks brother


----------



## coppershot (Jul 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother


I hope that my SF gear arrived today. I will be running Hood Candyz, Purple Marmalade and possibly Lemon Grab along with a side project I am doing.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 7, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I hope that my SF gear arrived today. I will be running Hood Candyz, Purple Marmalade and possibly Lemon Grab along with a side project I am doing.


Sweet, that marmalade looks fireee, might try and get some of that why u gelly s1 that looks nice. Not sure why no one grows his stuff? The stuff @genuity Grew looks fire in this thread, but hey guess I’ll find out in a few months.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 10, 2020)

Westside creeper turning into a nice bush. Had to clean her up sum.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2020)

Double Tap #5
(GG4 x Black Banana Cookies)

Stacking nicely, got a couple of females this run along with 2x Don Lemon (Lemon Grab x The Don Mega - freebie pack). I'm not usually a fan of lemon and armpits but this is kinda hitting the spot.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Sweet, that marmalade looks fireee, might try and get some of that why u gelly s1 that looks nice. Not sure why no one grows his stuff? The stuff @genuity Grew looks fire in this thread, but hey guess I’ll find out in a few months.


The Gelly line looks dope as hell.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 11, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Double Tap #5
> (GG4 x Black Banana Cookies)
> View attachment 4621311
> Stacking nicely, got a couple of females this run along with 2x Don Lemon (Lemon Grab x The Don Mega - freebie pack). I'm not usually a fan of lemon and armpits but this is kinda hitting the spot.


Do you know if the freebees are regs or fems? I got Jersey Sherb as a freebee. Looking forward to seeing your LGxDM cross.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 13, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Do you know if the freebees are regs or fems? I got Jersey Sherb as a freebee. Looking forward to seeing your LGxDM cross.


I thought the Don Lemon were regulars and the UK seed bank I bought them from have just confirmed this to me now...they also told me Don Lemon is Lemon Tree x The Don Mega not Lemon Grab as posted above. Jersey Sherb sounds nice


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 13, 2020)

Hood candyz. 

Westside creeper.

double tap Just added about a week ago.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 17, 2020)

Found a few more Solfire on sale to add to the banana runtz. Got black banana, grape spodie, grim bastard, double tap. These $50 packs are great. Hard to pass up.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2020)

Don Lemon #3


Don Lemon #4




Getting real nice strong GMO / Lemon noses from both at the moment and it works but really interested to see where they end up. Liking the structure on #4 a lot, both have good frost. Shame about the tips, not been running the nutes too hard but backed off a little for the time being.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 23, 2020)

Hood candyz, sorry for the bad pic didn’t feel like pulling her out of the tent lol. Day 23 for everything.


Double tap, has a nice chem cookie smell


Westside creeper, smells like orange cookie.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 25, 2020)

Little better pic of the hood candyz today.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 25, 2020)

I popped some of the Purple Marmalade. I will update this thread when they get rollin. Want to pop the Hood Candyz but i just don't have enough room.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2020)

Double Tap #1

Got a few of these in flower and liking a lot of them. Frosty for days and an enticing nose, glue, berries, cookies n gas


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 29, 2020)

West side creeper, starting to get a little frost hope she gets some more. 


double tap with some frost lol

Hood candyz


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 29, 2020)

My gelly biscuit I accidentally broke down the middle trying to lst her so I stuck her back in the veg tent a couple weeks ago...


She’s going into flower as soon as space opens up in a few weeks. All my solfire plants have cloned really easy. Pay no attention to the poor plant in the back, I’m going to nurse it back to health lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 3, 2020)

shot of the hood candyz.


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 4, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> shot of the hood candyz.
> View attachment 4643588


Nice! I will have to post a pic of a hood candy to compare.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 4, 2020)

Full shot of my hood candyz.


Double tap


westside creeper


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 4, 2020)

My friends hood candy day 20 from flip.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2020)

Double Tap #5
(GG4 x Black Banana Cookies)

5/6 females, all real nice plants with great structure. Noses are out of this world at the moment, beautiful mixes of chem / berries / fuel, even grape undertones on one. Good amount of frost and solid bud. Will be tough picking a keeper or two but got my eye on this #5 and another pheno, as always will come down to flavour and stone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 9, 2020)

Hood candyz day 40


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2020)

Liking the looks of that hood candyz


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 9, 2020)

One more round of equipment to buy and I can swoop on a few more of the Solfire packs. I've got seven in my cart. See how many is still in stock when I can buy it lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 10, 2020)

genuity said:


> Liking the looks of that hood candyz


Thanks brother. She has a nice candy berry jam funk.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 10, 2020)

Might want to look for some balls or sacks, FWIW. I see some pollinated calyxes.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Might want to look for some balls or sacks, FWIW. I see some pollinated calyxes.


Thx bro I’ll take a look. Think my gelato lowers might have got me.


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 10, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hood candyz day 40
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648783
> View attachment 4648784


I glad to see your buds starting to get fat. My friends plant looks almost just like your earlier picks from day 25 so I think it’s the same pheno. We was starting to think it’s not going to yield at all but now I see it should fatten up.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 11, 2020)

Don Lemon #3
(Lemon Tree x The Don Mega)

Armpit - Lemon dominant nose (sounds nasty but works well) which is starting to get a little more complex. I'm always intrigued by freebie seeds and pop what I can. Often they're as good as the ones you've bought and sometimes a strain you wouldn't have picked.


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hood candyz day 40
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648783
> View attachment 4648784


How long are you planning on take her? 56 days? I’m definitely interested in seeing some pics of her fade. I’m hoping mine goes black.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 12, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> How long are you planning on take her? 56 days? I’m definitely interested in seeing some pics of her fade. I’m hoping mine goes black.


Yea anywhere from 53-63 days, even if she is seeded I will run her again and see what I’m doing wrong, still on my 2nd indoor grow so lots of learning every day! The smokes just for me anyway so seeds or not she is a beautiful plant.


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea anywhere from 53-63 days, even if she is seeded I will run her again and see what I’m doing wrong, still on my 2nd indoor grow so lots of learning every day! The smokes just for me anyway so seeds or not she is a beautiful plant.
> View attachment 4651685
> View attachment 4651687


So you think she got seeded? Did she throw balls or bananas? Or was it another plant in the tent? She looks killer either way and I wouldn’t worry to much about.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 12, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> So you think she got seeded? Did she throw balls or bananas? Or was it another plant in the tent? She looks killer either way and I wouldn’t worry to much about.


Pretty sure it was another plant in the tent. Yea definitely sucks but just makes me want to work harder to get it right! I did stick a male about 70 feet outside maybe his pollen went into the air and my
Ac picked it up? Doubtful but he is gone now just in case lol.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Pretty sure it was another plant in the tent. Yea definitely sucks but just makes me want to work harder to get it right! I did stick a male about 70 feet outside maybe his pollen went into the air and my
> Ac picked it up? Doubtful but he is gone now just in case lol.


From the little work I've done with pollen...its seems to be like a homing missile for your girls

Probably some fire in those seeds tho...

Don Lemon #4

One of those plants that you just keep going back to smell, fizzy lemon sherbet with a slightly gmo nose


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Pretty sure it was another plant in the tent. Yea definitely sucks but just makes me want to work harder to get it right! I did stick a male about 70 feet outside maybe his pollen went into the air and my
> Ac picked it up? Doubtful but he is gone now just in case lol.


Yea man if you had a male letting pollen loose that close then that’s where it came from. That’s a good thing though since it wouldn’t be pollen from a hermie carrying its traits in the genetics. What strain was the male? You might just have the next new fire cross and not even know it yet.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 13, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> Yea man if you had a male letting pollen loose that close then that’s where it came from. That’s a good thing though since it wouldn’t be pollen from a hermie carrying its traits in the genetics. What strain was the male? You might just have the next new fire cross and not even know it yet.


It was a super stinky west side creeper, I could smell the thing from 5 feet away. My gelato plant started to fade super early so I thought maybe from her but I don’t have a clue now, just going to roll with it. Just have to make sure I clean the shit out of everything in a couple weeks. No more plant jizz on my lady’s.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 13, 2020)

numberfour said:


> From the little work I've done with pollen...its seems to be like a homing missile for your girls
> 
> Probably some fire in those seeds tho...
> 
> ...


Nice work she is looking killer.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 14, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Nice work she is looking killer.


Thanks man, likewise 

Double Tap


Double Tap #1


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m definitely going to the rerun my double tap and maybe west side creeper, purple blackish leaves 
double tap


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 16, 2020)

Damn branch snapped so here is a shot of a nug from the Hood candyz that’s drying for a couple days. 99% of the plant is still going another 10 days or so.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2020)

Double Tap #5
56 days


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 20, 2020)

She’s fading out and soon to be done. Seeded or not I’m going to smoke the shit out of this plant lol. Hood candyz day 51.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2020)

Don Lemon #3


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 26, 2020)

Hood candyz drying.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Aug 28, 2020)

Haven't seen anyone run this strain yet. Just popped a couple last night. I've got some soil cooking right now that they'll be transplanted into in a couple weeks.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 28, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Haven't seen anyone run this strain yet. Just popped a couple last night. I've got some soil cooking right now that they'll be transplanted into in a couple weeks.


Sweet, was looking at these, might pick some up soon. Can’t wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 28, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Haven't seen anyone run this strain yet. Just popped a couple last night. I've got some soil cooking right now that they'll be transplanted into in a couple weeks.


They posted a pic of it on ig


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2020)

Double Tap #5
Got a few DT in flower, this one stacks, gives rock hard buds and smells amazing




Lowers


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 3, 2020)

Waiting to pop these. Gonna treat these ones real xtra special. Hope they take after the tropicana cookies, they will def b fire.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2020)

Arrived yesterday, Banana Runtz


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 5, 2020)

West side creeper. Smells just like a cookie or bakery.

My iPhone doesn’t do the hood candyz justice.

Will post a couple shots of the double tap later.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 5, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> West side creeper. Smells just like a cookie or bakery.
> 
> My iPhone doesn’t do the hood candyz justice.
> 
> Will post a couple shots of the double tap later.


Looks great. Whats the verdict on the smoke report of the three?

Well done bud!


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 5, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Looks great. Whats the verdict on the smoke report of the three?
> 
> Well done bud!


Thanks brother, So far I’m pretty surprised how potent the hood candyz is gets me good and stoned and taste like grape candy. This shit is all mine.

The double tap has that nice chemy funk That reminds you of the glue and the high just like it super stoney don’t want to do anything after you smoke it lol.

Westside creeper I wouldn’t say weakest of them all just much more of a functional high, and the taste threw the whole joint or blunt is just fresh cookie/bakery. Overall I think 50 bucks a pack for a lot of his stuff is a steal for anyone looking to grow some fire for not the standard 100-200 pack.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 5, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Arrived yesterday, Banana Runtz
> View attachment 4673876


Sold out everywhere I’ve looked...
I’ll have to keep an eye out for the restock


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 5, 2020)

Shot of the double tap.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Sold out everywhere I’ve looked...
> I’ll have to keep an eye out for the restock


Yeah I was lucky, came across a video post from Solfire on IG that Area 51 Seed Bank were going to put some up. Hit the site and they were already for sale, after I checked out they were sold out


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 5, 2020)

Anything putting out them official banana terps is selling out FAST


----------



## bcr500 (Sep 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Sold out everywhere I’ve looked...
> I’ll have to keep an eye out for the restock


They’re about to release the new don mega lineup is why most everything is out of stock most places.
I’m upset I only got a 3 pack of the hood candyz. Good thing I got a cut off her before it was to late. 
I might have to make some beans.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 6, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> They’re about to release the new don mega lineup is why most everything is out of stock most places.
> I’m upset I only got a 3 pack of the hood candyz. Good thing I got a cut off her before it was to late.
> I might have to make some beans.


Any idea when the release is?


----------



## bcr500 (Sep 7, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Any idea when the release is?


Not sure but he mentioned on ig that testing is going great and they should be dropping soon. I’m pretty sure he mentioned remaking the orange cannoli again so that’s the one I’m after personally.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 7, 2020)

Gelly biscuit about to go into flower, she is still a little mad over the transplant and defoliation. Went from 3gal pot to a 7gal. Think she is still adjusting to the light increase also.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 10, 2020)

Gelly biscuit Looking better, put into flower Monday.

One last shot of the hood candyz. Sorry for the hair on the bud my husky's hair is never ending.


----------



## bcr500 (Sep 11, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Gelly biscuit Looking better, put into flower Monday.
> View attachment 4679860
> One last shot of the hood candyz. Sorry for the hair on the bud my husky's hair is never ending.
> View attachment 4679870


That hood candy looks fire! Did you find any seeds in it?


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 11, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> That hood candy looks fire! Did you find any seeds in it?


No, I think if I would have let the plant go a few more weeks, just plant matter and a few shell casings covered in trichs with nothing in it. It has the most amazing candy jelly smell and taste with a nice potent high. Going to rerun it again soon. Have some more clones also brewing.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 12, 2020)

Westside creeper just fire smoke man can’t wait to see what’s in these other 8 seeds.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Westside creeper just fire smoke man can’t wait to see what’s in these other 8 seeds.
> View attachment 4681760


Nice looking nugs. I need to run more of my pack


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 12, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice looking nugs. I need to run more of my pack


Thanks brother i wanna try to find a black banana leaner.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother i wanna try to find a black banana leaner.


There are BBC f2’s for $50 at some of the banks. I’ve been soo tempted to pick up a pack but that would only be adding to the extreme backlog I have lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 12, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> There are BBC f2’s for $50 at some of the banks. I’ve been soo tempted to pick up a pack but that would only be adding to the extreme backlog I have lol


Yea I seen that, thought about it, but like you said I have a couple years worth of seeds I need to get to and the lady knows that so every time I try to buy now I get the “look”, but that won’t stop me


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Sep 13, 2020)

16 days from seed today. Mind Flayer. Transplanted into 5 gal pot with FFOF mixed with earth dust, worm castings, mycorrhizae, and perlite. Let cook for 4 weeks. Topped after transplant. Hoping for some real good results here.


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Sep 17, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Arrived yesterday, Banana Runtz
> View attachment 4673876


Are you pumped or what!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 22, 2020)

Double Tap #5
GG4 x Black Banana Cookies

One of five females flowered this run. #5 stacked, had the best structure and put out. Nose is mostly glue with some real nice cookie undertones. Glue on the intake and cookies on the exhale with a sweet easy going stone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 22, 2020)

Gelly biscuit about 14-15 days into flower, she is going to be a big girl.


----------



## bcr500 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hood candy.


----------



## bcr500 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## numberfour (Sep 29, 2020)

Don Lemon #4
Lemon Tree x The Don Mega


Fizzy Lemon Refersher sweets on the nose which goes right through to the flavour, coats the mouth for about 5 minutes. As some one whos not keen on lemon this plant has blown me away with its flavour. Nice stone to her too.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 3, 2020)

Double Tap #1

Smoked half a pure joint at lunch time and lost a few hours...like it. Nose is a 50/50 mix of thick glue and cookies (leaning to the sweeter side of things), flavour hits loud with cookies and a chemmy ending


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Oct 3, 2020)

Lsp and gelly biscuit in flower, will post pictures when they are stacking hard


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 8, 2020)

Gelly biscuit. She definitely getting that why you gelly smell going on. The hood candyz had that smell so I assume it’s from that side.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 8, 2020)

Purple Marmalade vegging alongside many others. Multi strain indoor grow.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 8, 2020)

Mind Flayer at 5 weeks of veg. As soon as I get some clones rooted I'll switch to flower.


----------



## bcr500 (Oct 8, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Gelly biscuit. She definitely getting that why you gelly smell going on. The hood candyz had that smell so I assume it’s from that side.
> View attachment 4707718
> View attachment 4707719
> View attachment 4707720


Yep my hood candyz has that same smell on the back end. When I opened up the freebie seeds (falcon 9x wug) that came with my hood candyz it had the same smell also. I assume those seeds where super fresh because I have never had seeds stink so good. I assume it comes from the wug genetics.


----------



## bcr500 (Oct 8, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Purple Marmalade vegging alongside many others. Multi strain indoor grow.View attachment 4707764


Hell yea man! I got a pack of those but I’m going to re run my hood candyz under my new leds and pop some zoda and a couple crane city strains next. Keep us up to date on this bad girl if you have the time.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 8, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> Hell yea man! I got a pack of those but I’m going to re run my hood candyz under my new leds and pop some zoda and a couple crane city strains next. Keep us up to date on this bad girl if you have the time.


Hey man, as someone who has never ran solfire strain before, I'm curious what the high is like with these strains? I see the obvious bag appeal but I'm just curious.
I mean are they potent.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 8, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Hey man, as someone who has never ran solfire strain before, I'm curious what the high is like with these strains? I see the obvious bag appeal but I'm just curious.
> I mean are they potent.


Yea so far everything I’ve ran had good highs and great taste. I’m thinking about re-running my hood candyz and getting it tested to see if this plant is really worth keeping around a few years.


----------



## bcr500 (Oct 9, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Hey man, as someone who has never ran solfire strain before, I'm curious what the high is like with these strains? I see the obvious bag appeal but I'm just curious.
> I mean are they potent.


This was my first grow with solfire


ExoticKangaroo said:


> Hey man, as someone who has never ran solfire strain before, I'm curious what the high is like with these strains? I see the obvious bag appeal but I'm just curious.
> I mean are they potent.


i can’t say yet as I’ve only popped and harvested 1 hood candyz seed and it’s curing now. It’s also hard for me to say because I actually can’t smoke due to having to take drug tests monthly. I get my reports from my wife but she always just says”yea it’s good” and goes on about her business lol.


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 9, 2020)

Just picked up some banana runtz at area51! This will be my first solfire pack


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 9, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> Hell yea man! I got a pack of those but I’m going to re run my hood candyz under my new leds and pop some zoda and a couple crane city strains next. Keep us up to date on this bad girl if you have the time.


I got u, I’ll do my best to post updates when i can. I’m excited for these, Tropicana Cookies is str8 fire every time I get it and Why U Gelly is a cross of Gelato 33 x (GMOx Black Banana) so I have faith it will be some really high grade smoke. The hood candyz looks good too btw.


----------



## bcr500 (Oct 11, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> I got u, I’ll do my best to post updates when i can. I’m excited for these, Tropicana Cookies is str8 fire every time I get it and Why U Gelly is a cross of Gelato 33 x (GMOx Black Banana) so I have faith it will be some really high grade smoke. The hood candyz looks good too btw.


Thanks. It should be way better next time as I had bad heat and light leak issues going on. The tent spiked over 90f more then a few times during flower and my old tent had to many light leaks to even try patch. Brand new tent and I’m building a badass led fixture to resolve my problems.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 13, 2020)

Double Tap

Fantastic mix of sweet berries / fruit and glue on the nose. Grape on the inhale with glue on the exhale, real nice to smoke with a great stone


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 13, 2020)

@numberfour got that #1. Nice flowers bro, everything look A+


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 13, 2020)

So I decided I'm going to dive all in with my Mind Flayer pheno which is exhibiting the most optimal growth. 
Switched to a 30 gal fabric pot with my organic soil mix that cooked for about a month give or take. 
I was beginning to have to water daily so this should be some kind of relief. 
Going to flower this and its fellow 30g pot sister in a few weeks after im confident the two will fill out a 4x4.
Clones from each are looking very well. Hopefully transplant them into dirt shortly.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 18, 2020)

Gelly biscuit.. this girl is a beast and she loves to be cloned.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 18, 2020)

Any info on the compound drop?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 19, 2020)

Don Lemon #3
(Lemon Tree x The Don Mega)

Thick Lemon hits you first then the GMO in nose and flavour, great pairing imo. Good stone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 21, 2020)

Gelly biscuit couple weeks out.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 22, 2020)

Double Tap #4

Sweet cookie dough nose with glue hanging in the background. Pretty much the flavour too, real tasty with an instant stone. Will definitely give this girl another run.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 22, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Double Tap #4
> View attachment 4721793
> Sweet cookie dough nose with glue hanging in the background. Pretty much the flavour too, real tasty with an instant stone. Will definitely give this girl another run.


need to go grab that double tap for $50 now.
You just pop 1 pack ?


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 22, 2020)

Just flipped these two Mind Flayer to flower.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 23, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> need to go grab that double tap for $50 now.
> You just pop 1 pack ?


Can't go wrong at price

Just a half pack this time, ended up with 5 females, 1 male


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2020)

Day 47, looking like 56-60 days and she should be ready.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 24, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Day 47, looking like 56-60 days and she should be ready.
> View attachment 4723841


U start counting from pistols or 12/12 switch ?


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 24, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> U start counting from pistols or 12/12 switch ?


12-12 but sometimes if it takes awhile for pistils to show I will add another week. Obviously checking the trichomes not just counting days to figure when she is ready.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 27, 2020)

Currently staring at a pack of Purple Marmalade, anyone ran it?

If so, any phenos leaning towards the Why U Jelly?


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2020)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Currently staring at a pack of Purple Marmalade, anyone ran it?
> 
> If so, any phenos leaning towards the Why U Jelly?


There are a few on here running her but I dont think anyone has flowered her out yet, most are either a few weeks in veg or just on the flip.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Oct 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> There are a few on here running her but I dont think anyone has flowered her out yet, most are either a few weeks in veg or just on the flip.


Thank you! Just looked through the thread, Solfire has some good good!!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2020)

New Don Mega line drops 31st October


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 28, 2020)

numberfour said:


> New Don Mega line drops 31st October


you know what banks are dropping it?


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 28, 2020)

Sample nug of the gelly biscuit, going to harvest the rest of the plant next week. Needed a sneak peak.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 28, 2020)

numberfour said:


> New Don Mega line drops 31st October



Maybe the don f2 or the orange cannoli.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> you know what banks are dropping it?


So far I've only seen Area51 and Terpyseeds mentioned on Sols IG feed


----------



## coppershot (Oct 28, 2020)

I think Area51 has em listed on their site already but they aren't available yet.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 28, 2020)

I still wanna catch up on a few of the black banana line but Rados sale kept me from comin back. Still want that westside creeper, gozier OG, babadook, and exs gift.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 28, 2020)

The Don Dada is going to be the winner of that group imo. The f2’s should be pretty wild too


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I still wanna catch up on a few of the black banana line but Rados sale kept me from comin back. Still want that westside creeper, gozier OG, babadook, and exs gift.


Exs Gift  local to the US hopefully thats where you are


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 28, 2020)

Any thoughts on the the runtz x don mega? I'm thinking thats the way I go. Ive never run runtz but I know its making waves right now with exotics whole line dropping around it.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 31, 2020)

Gelly biscuit. What a beautiful plant.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Nov 9, 2020)

2 weeks into flower with Mind Flayer. After moving em around I have the tiniest hint of gym sock funk lol


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Nov 9, 2020)

Gelly biscuit ~ came out fucking fire! Deep purple with crazy sparkle! One particular pheno carried a DEEP purple throughout the calyxes and the calyxes themselves were extra swollen (above average) and I just so happened to clone this plant before I flipped her! Going to mother the fck out of her hehe!

I also have the LSP in flower, which is Solfires cross of black banana x pink lemonade. She’s still 4 weeks out and her colors have not come through yet but there are supposed to be some Pheno’s that flip pink. What I have noticed so far is the LSP also has above average sparkle to her like the gelly biscuit so yeah boys, Solfire is doing something right!


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Nov 9, 2020)

Gelly biscuit


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Nov 9, 2020)

Mr. FirstClass said:


> Gelly biscuit


Give me a few weeks and I’ll have pictures of these gems Dried, trimmed and cured. Let’s see the bag appeal.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 9, 2020)

My double tap clone ummm yea ...kinda got out of control on me. Going to flower a hood candyz and a gelly biscuit clone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 13, 2020)

Couple bud shots still got 95% of this big ass plant to trim. My man solfire is straight killing it. Can’t even call it bag appeal more like sex appeal cuz goddamn this is some sexy weed.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 22, 2020)

Purple marmalade day 26 

stacked out covered in sugar! Organic love these genetics


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Nov 22, 2020)

If you look closely you can see the purple coming in


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 27, 2020)

Gelly Biscuit starting to fade...gonna have to do more Solfire hunts.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 27, 2020)

Quick smoke report on the gelly biscuit. Has a nice cookie jelly smell, that pretty much equates to the taste on the inhale, it coats the mouth with jelly then on the exhale that nice cookie taste to finish. A great stone, might get this tested and see what it comes out at and if it’s worth keeping a mom plant.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 30, 2020)

Purple Marmalade. Needs to come out of the solo cup lol... 2moro 4 sure.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2020)

Tell me everything


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2020)

Bahama mamma


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4294983
> View attachment 4294984
> 
> Banana Graham crackers yessssssssss sir
> ...


 Man, you always in the kitchen whenever I want to be in the kitchen, showing off all that hot gear...I want that hot gear


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 1, 2020)

Purple marmalade #4 organic grown in my own organic coco 60/40 mix...

Really starting to bulk leafs are turning black.. buds purpling

Smells like Fanta with a gelatoy cookie back end very happy with her looking like 9-10 weeks for me

mothered her and #2 will be keeping them both! Got lemon grab coming too very good genetics big up solfire gardens


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 1, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Purple marmalade day 26
> 
> stacked out covered in sugar! Organic love these genetics


Finally someone posts a purple marmalade in bloom. Can’t wait, lookin goood.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Finally someone posts a purple marmalade in bloom. Can’t wait, lookin goood.


She will not disappoint Been a pleasure will be doing the room with her and x2 Clearwater pheno’s next round


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 1, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> She will not disappoint Been a pleasure will be doing the room with her and x2 Clearwater pheno’s next round


Clone run?


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 1, 2020)

Mind flayer. Two distinct phenos.
Smell very sweet with a hint of funk.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Clone run?


yea I did a 35 seed hunt! For pheno’s to run in a 7x8 under my next set up which will be led and cmh! It’s been a budget hps facts find run and running 4K of hps is a night mate to keep cool to really let the plants flourish


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 1, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Mind flayer. Two distinct phenos.
> Smell very sweet with a hint of funk.


that 2nd one looks the nuts man! Stacked up with loads of booty on her led? Nice work


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 1, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> that 2nd one looks the nuts man! Stacked up with loads of booty on her led? Nice work


600 watts. I used these two for clones and next will be flowering 6 or 8 of them in a 600 gallon 8x4 raised bed with 1200 watts of quantum board.
I'm moving the clones into the bed in 2 weeks. Theyre currently a month old or so


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 1, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> 600 watts. I used these two for clones and next will be flowering 6 or 8 of them in a 600 gallon 8x4 raised bed with 1200 watts of quantum board.
> I'm moving the clones into the bed in 2 weeks. Theyre currently a month old or so


Yes yes now that to me sounds like a whole heap awesome man, your have to post some picks, as I have 2nd space where I plan to make a bed but place flora flex’s pots on top! Giving the roots are more organic medium to root into!


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 1, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Yes yes now that to me sounds like a whole heap awesome man, your have to post some picks, as I have 2nd space where I plan to make a bed but place flora flex’s pots on top! Giving the roots are more organic medium to root into!


Here is the post. Adding as I go


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 1, 2020)

All clone run of my hood candyz, gelly biscuit, double tap. Gotta love that stretch into the light. Always has to be 1 that goes off the rails.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 1, 2020)

Looking for that marmalade male if anyone has a line on it


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 2, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> All clone run of my hood candyz, gelly biscuit, double tap. Gotta love that stretch into the light. Always has to be 1 that goes off the rails.
> View attachment 4757414
> View attachment 4757415


super healthy


----------



## coppershot (Dec 6, 2020)

Purple Marmalade a few weeks in. She smells absolutely amazing, super citrus, super sweet, like a orange citrus candy. It is super intense on the stem rub.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 6, 2020)

Purple Marmalade still veggin, gettin ready to flip in bout two more weeks.


----------



## BanjoPu$$ywhistle (Dec 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Purple Marmalade still veggin, gettin ready to flip in bout two more weeks.View attachment 4761481


----------



## BanjoPu$$ywhistle (Dec 6, 2020)

That was my purple marmalade plant from last year, right before harvest.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 6, 2020)

Purple marmalade last week of feed then flush


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 8, 2020)

Purple marmalade - Same plant different pheno this one smells epic just more intense touch it cover you in sticky love these plants can’t wait to fill the room with her 

her last week of feed then straight water


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 8, 2020)

Got fluffy blanket getting stuck to the plants lol Must get a sheet to put over the door 

PM #4


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 8, 2020)

Really stacking up over here


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 8, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Really stacking up over here


Big girls Looking like there be some pack colas nice


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 10, 2020)

24 days from 12/12. hood candyz clone.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 11, 2020)

I've got a WUG S1 seedling outside only up to its 2nd set of leaves and already the whole stem and cotyledons are deep purple, and the tips of all the new growth are deep purple too. Pretty cool already and so young !


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 11, 2020)

Suppose to be black banana cookies..I have never grown one..


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 11, 2020)

Aforementioned WUG seedling showing deep purple characteristics on stem, cotyledons and leaf tips already.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 12, 2020)

Purple Marmalade


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

PM


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 19, 2020)

One pheno of Mind Flayer is getting close. The second is just foxtailing away and throwing more white pistils. Temps are about 76 so heat shouldn't be an issue. suspect its just genetic


----------



## coppershot (Dec 19, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> The second is just foxtailing away and throwing more white pistils.


Nice and chunky. That foxtailing one is a narley top!


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s a shot of my hood candyz clone. She don’t care about being all on top of the light. She smells like sweet tarts.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Dec 20, 2020)

Thinking bout pulling the plug and joining you guys cause I need a new breeder to try. I really hope these end up better than Greenpoint and others I've tried this past year. In your opinion what's solfire's most fire strain right now. I've had mild sauce these past couple runs and am dying for some heat


----------



## coppershot (Dec 21, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Thinking bout pulling the plug and joining you guys cause I need a new breeder to try. I really hope these end up better than Greenpoint and others I've tried this past year. In your opinion what's solfire's most fire strain right now. I've had mild sauce these past couple runs and am dying for some heat


I think all of the crosses are fire, from the new _Don Mega_ line to the _Why U Gelly_ line, I am sure you will find something nice in a pack.

If I were buying from the new line I would look at Don Mega F2, Orange Canoli and Don Dada. I am partial to the OC, but that cause I am still chasing that Tropicanna.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 21, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I think all of the crosses are fire, from the new _Don Mega_ line to the _Why U Gelly_ line, I am sure you will find something nice in a pack.
> 
> If I were buying from the new line I would look at Don Mega F2, Orange Canoli and Don Dada. I am partial to the OC, but that cause I am still chasing that Tropicanna.


The why u gelly is fems and his other stuff is regs also. I haven’t grown a bad plant yet from him everything has great flavor and potency. In my opinion I feel like he is a pretty underrated breeder.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 21, 2020)

Agreed. Not sure you could go wrong with any of his offerings.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Dec 22, 2020)

Good to hear. After I harvest my lipsmackers in a couple weeks I'm gonna start the babies I got going already then next run will be solfire. I'll be lurking in the meanwhile since everything I've seen looks pretty fire. Nice looking plants gromies, keep up the good work

@MInewgrow are the boards you're using the new high light design?


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 22, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Good to hear. After I harvest my lipsmackers in a couple weeks I'm gonna start the babies I got going already then next run will be solfire. I'll be lurking in the meanwhile since everything I've seen looks pretty fire. Nice looking plants gromies, keep up the good work
> 
> @MInewgrow are the boards you're using the new high light design?


Got my led from budgetled. That light in the pic is a 250watt light with a far red board and full spec board. plants love it man. Check their website they make good stuff for a decent price.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 23, 2020)

Double tap clone.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2020)

Purple Marmalade - leaves are turning dark almost black, but I am colorblind so maybe they are purple lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 24, 2020)

hood candyz. Got 3-4 more clones of this to run next round. mom plant is almost a year old.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 24, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Purple Marmalade - leaves are turning dark almost black, but I am colorblind so maybe they are purple lol.
> View attachment 4776942
> 
> View attachment 4776943


Looks good brother can’t wait to see what flavors you get. Way to kill it on the Clearwater thread I don’t have any so I don’t comment but that stuff looks killer also well done.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Looks good brother can’t wait to see what flavors you get. Way to kill it on the Clearwater thread I don’t have any so I don’t comment but that stuff looks killer also well done.


Thanks. I am most excited for the purple marmalade out of everything that I am currently running. The clearwater stuff has me surprised though.

I also have a pack of Hood Candyz but haven't soaked em yet, but yours are a frost factory! Let me know how they smoke, need to make room for a couple.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 24, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> hood candyz. Got 3-4 more clones of this to run next round. mom plant is almost a year old.
> View attachment 4776975
> View attachment 4776976


Dammm


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 24, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Thanks. I am most excited for the purple marmalade out of everything that I am currently running. The clearwater stuff has me surprised though.
> 
> I also have a pack of Hood Candyz but haven't soaked em yet, but yours are a frost factory! Let me know how they smoke, need to make room for a couple.


The hood candyz has an amazing taste that just coats your mouth with each hit of grape candy jelly and it leaves that same taste on the exhale and after you smoke you can just keep tasting it. It’s potency was 8 out of 10, had a good high without making you sleepy or making you hate getting shit done. I would definitely pop them when you get space or time.


----------



## jumifera (Dec 25, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Sold out everywhere I’ve looked...
> I’ll have to keep an eye out for the restock


Strainly there's a pack 250$ just picked one up myself


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 26, 2020)

jumifera said:


> Strainly there's a pack 250$ just picked one up myself


Thats where I got mine, came with killer freebies.


----------



## jumifera (Dec 26, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> Thats where I got mine, came with killer freebies.


 For real brother ,I got some free sour melon and rainbow chip seeds with my order...


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 26, 2020)

Trimmed nugs on cure 
Purple Marmalade


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 28, 2020)

Had a branch snap at 9 weeks. Taking a sampler of mind flayer


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 28, 2020)

Then I have this foxtail monster. Same age, same environment. Weeks to go.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 28, 2020)

She will probably continue to throw new pistils as she continues to foxtail, not pretty but she will do the trick I am sure.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 29, 2020)

Gelly biscuit clone.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 29, 2020)

So my sampler had a seed in it so I culled the plant ,it was close enough anyway. Okay hear me out on this; the smell reminds me of being a small child and going to the dentist and they give you a mouthpiece and fill it with some foam/cleaner and ask you to bite down for like 30 seconds. If anyone remembers that its exactly what this plant smells like. I hadn't thought of that memory in 20 years and when I began trimming I was instantly teleported back to that memory. Funny how that works. Also it knocks my fucking socks off. I smoked a bowl and im uncomfortably high. Edit: this is Mind Flayer


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 30, 2020)

Double tap clone.let me add one more pic.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 30, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Double tap clone.
> View attachment 4782332


What are the smells like on this? I've got a full room of mind flayer clones and I wanna try more solfire gear but im just so happy with what I've got going itll be hard to switch!


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 30, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> What are the smells like on this? I've got a full room of mind flayer clones and I wanna try more solfire gear but im just so happy with what I've got going itll be hard to switch!


Umm honestly she is in the back of the tent and I really haven’t tried to smell her lately but I will give her a rub and report back. Last run she smelled like chem and cookies, she had a duct tape adhesive smell followed by a sweet cookie smell. Was really potent mostly night time smoke. I let this plant go because I have 8 more double tap seeds and want to keep looking. I’ve noticed I try to keep everything I grow like a damn hoarder like that show, how they have dead cats underneath all the stuff they buy I got damn clone and seedlings mom plants I’m like ok I have to throw something out but I can’t lol...


----------



## coppershot (Dec 30, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Umm honestly she is in the back of the tent and I really haven’t tried to smell her lately but I will give her a rub and report back. Last run she smelled like chem and cookies, she had a duct tape adhesive smell followed by a sweet cookie smell. Was really potent mostly night time smoke. I let this plant go because I have 8 more double tap seeds and want to keep looking. I’ve noticed I try to keep everything I grow like a damn hoarder like that show, how they have dead cats underneath all the stuff they buy I got damn clone and seedlings mom plants I’m like ok I have to throw something out but I can’t lol...


I am the same way... I say that I am going to move on to new gear but end up taking 6 clones lol....

I try to fill up a bunch of jars, keep lots of variety, and eventually move on. I can see myself keeping the Purple Marmalade around for a few cycles.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 31, 2020)

Hood candyz looking so tasty.


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 31, 2020)

Purple Marmalade #4

rotten sweet smell, with a cookie orange taste hard hitting, came out pretty clean! Very happy with her terps come through strong moorish, lovely oil rings in a j be great for extraction!


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 31, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hood candyz looking so tasty.
> View attachment 4782900



Wow


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 2, 2021)

Almost day 50. Probably take everything to 60-70 days. Hope everyone had a good new year, let’s keep killing this thread! 

hood candyz




double tap.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

Purple Marmalade

Main top is not pretty.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Purple Marmalade
> 
> Main top is not pretty.
> View attachment 4784596
> ...


She still looking fire, can’t wait for a smoke report on this.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

I will post a smoke report forsure. 

I gotta clean up the garden, I have a bunch of plants that I polinated and still need to pull apart and collect the beans. Whats the best (easiest) way to get seeds out of your dried plants? I find it to be monotonous, painfully slow and something that I frankly lack the motivation to do.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I will post a smoke report forsure.
> 
> I gotta clean up the garden, I have a bunch of plants that I polinated and still need to pull apart and collect the beans. Whats the best (easiest) way to get seeds out of your dried plants? I find it to be monotonous, painfully slow and something that I frankly lack the motivation to do.


Yeah, I have yet to try and purposely pollinate anything lol so I’m not much help for you.


----------



## Rickety Rocket (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> I will post a smoke report forsure.
> 
> I gotta clean up the garden, I have a bunch of plants that I polinated and still need to pull apart and collect the beans. Whats the best (easiest) way to get seeds out of your dried plants? I find it to be monotonous, painfully slow and something that I frankly lack the motivation to do.


use tweezers and break apart the bud by hand. there will be lots more seeds within the bud you wont see from the outside.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

Rickety Rocket said:


> use tweezers and break apart the bud by hand. there will be lots more seeds within the bud you wont see from the outside.


Thanks! This is pretty close to what I was doing. 

I was breaking up the bud by hand. I was hoping that there was an easier and much more obvious method that I was missing. Much respect to all bean makers! I have went through a hand full of plants and have twice that to do still... ugh... lol..


----------



## Rickety Rocket (Jan 2, 2021)

i have 3 phenos of zip line found in a 5 pack.

pheno 1 looks like the stock photo solfire uses on their website. its green and smells like refreshing lemon pine berry- the most aromatic of the 3 phenos i found, not vigorous in veg, yielded the least. 
pheno 2 can be seen in the first 4 pics. it turned a gray color similar to solfires dirty squirt, developed rock hard nugs extremely fast, heavy yield, and had an astringent smell similar to lemony vomit
pheno 3 can be seen in the last pic. more sativa leaning, super leafy bright green leaves, buds stack like skinny totem poles, and smell like berries/cookies

All were cut down around 70 days, still drying. Pheno 2 even though it doesn't have the most visible trichomes from other strains I've ran would probably be worth running again to explore its potential for bud density. Because this pheno smelled like hot dogs in early flower I was unsure if i wanted to keep it around and may have waited too long to take clones. If you find the pheno with the smell and trichome coverage of 1 and density of 2 that will be the keeper. Smoke report to follow in coming weeks.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Thanks! This is pretty close to what I was doing.
> 
> I was breaking up the bud by hand. I was hoping that there was an easier and much more obvious method that I was missing. Much respect to all bean makers! I have went through a hand full of plants and have twice that to do still... ugh... lol..


I just gave a growmie from the forums a seed cleaner and happened across this conversation. Feels appropriate to turn you onto the easy way. I refuse to clean by hand in large quantities after using one of these. They just make it so easy. You can find specs online if you want to build one, if not I can get you details.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 2, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Whats the best (easiest) way to get seeds out of your dried plants?


I just break everything up by hand when they are dry enough and use one of these over a big bowl or small bucket to sift the seeds from everything else. Works pretty great and is cheap.





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083W1SDGX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks guys! I will buy the Amazon one and build one of the other one. I am handy so that other one might be the ticket for multiple plants.

Cheers to you both @LeftOurEyes & @macsnax


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2021)

You'll figure out what works for you man. I also sat down with my trim bin and cleaned about a thousand seeds by hand recently, purely because I had too much time on my hands lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 2, 2021)

macsnax said:


> You'll figure out what works for you man. I also sat down with my trim bin and cleaned about a thousand seeds by hand recently, purely because I had too much time on my hands lol.


----------



## jumifera (Jan 2, 2021)

Any body grown out banana runtz?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 3, 2021)

jumifera said:


> Any body grown out banana runtz?


Seems to be one of the harder packs to get from solfire. Wish I could tho, Looks killer.


----------



## bcr500 (Jan 3, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Seems to be one of the harder packs to get from solfire. Wish I could tho, Looks killer.


I seen some banana runtz the other day but they’re all gone. Same bank is running a crazy sale on solfire! Seen the new don mega line for $49 a pack! That’s crazy


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 3, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> I seen some banana runtz the other day but they’re all gone. Same bank is running a crazy sale on solfire! Seen the new don mega line for $49 a pack! That’s crazy


Yeah that’s a good deal, everywhere else is 100 bucks for those packs.


----------



## Cocabam (Jan 4, 2021)

jumifera said:


> Any body grown out banana runtz?


I'm sprouting some in a week, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## jumifera (Jan 4, 2021)

Same here lol


Cocabam said:


> I'm sprouting some in a week, I'll keep you guys updated.


Same here lol
Barely germinating
Are urs solfire gardens too bro?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2021)

Last couple shots until I chop in 10-14days and have some bud pics.

double tap.


Lower branches needing help.

Hood candyz


I’ll add a couple gelly biscuit pics later, she was smaller this round not enough light. Here’s one pic I have.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 6, 2021)

looks dam fine. good work


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2021)

@MInewgrow 

Absolute fire man. Well done!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the love


----------



## jumifera (Jan 6, 2021)

@MInewgrow 
Dang player those hood candies look really nice


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 12, 2021)

Branch broke on the double tap couple days ago, gotta love testers.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2021)

Not up in here with the bullshit..


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 12, 2021)

genuity said:


> Not up in here with the bullshit..


Sorry bro was just trying to give ppl a heads up my bad never again...


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Sorry bro was just trying to give ppl a heads up my bad never again...


You did nothing wrong,it just escalated to fast..
You did the right thing.


----------



## PhenoHunterX6 (Jan 12, 2021)

genuity said:


> You did nothing wrong,it just escalated to fast..
> You did the right thing.


Dude the right thing? He selling cuts claiming to be from a certain breeder then he's saying its fake when he sees it out there
Then he's crying cuz he saw it for sale double what he got for it.. he's just a lil pushy
Making a big ass deal out of this... just shut the fuck up dude why r u fuckin fighting when ur fuckin breaking a federal law mailing cannabis plants u moron.. dude u have no Intelegence what so ever


----------



## PhenoHunterX6 (Jan 12, 2021)

if u wanna get into some deep shit make me mad motherfucker I got u by the balls idiot, shit ill go pick up the pack and rat ur bitch ass out myself punk for being. Lil scandalous motherufker how about that!?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 12, 2021)

PhenoHunterX6 said:


> if u wanna get into some deep shit make me mad motherfucker I got u by the balls idiot, shit ill go pick up the pack and rat ur bitch ass out myself punk for being. Lil scandalous motherufker how about that!?


no one cares bro get a life scammer


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2021)

PhenoHunterX6 said:


> Dude the right thing? He selling cuts claiming to be from a certain breeder then he's saying its fake when he sees it out there
> Then he's crying cuz he saw it for sale double what he got for it.. he's just a lil pushy
> Making a big ass deal out of this... just shut the fuck up dude why r u fuckin fighting when ur fuckin breaking a federal law mailing cannabis plants u moron.. dude u have no Intelegence what so ever


I'm not in what y'all got going on, but I can almost guarantee that if you would have just asked to use the pic+ tag it as @MInewgrow cut...
We would not be in this position now.


----------



## jumifera (Jan 12, 2021)

David dog chill stop making drama or I'm not gonna chill with u anymore u know I dont like that shit i dont know why the fuck did you post that strain for sale without telling me dude u ruined my fuckin friendship over some bullshit
Stop fuckin around with theese guys ur gonna get someone or yourself in trouble... not cool man.
Dejate de mamadas ala verga !!! Son puro perdedor cabron no mmames


----------



## jumifera (Jan 12, 2021)

Ur a rat now?wow dog I dint known like that.. smh


----------



## jumifera (Jan 12, 2021)

@MInewgrow I'm sorry bro dont listen to this foo hes a hot head... let's just forget about this...
I'm not going to go pick up the box they toss it at the burn house dont worry... 
I'm out


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 12, 2021)

jumifera said:


> @MInewgrow I'm sorry bro dont listen to this foo hes a hot head... let's just forget about this...
> I'm not going to go pick up the box they toss it at the burn house dont worry...
> I'm out


It’s all good bro. Just thought I was helping a fellow growmie not going down the shit rabbit hole with crazy’s


----------



## jumifera (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey there, unless you signed a license agreement when buying it, you can do whatever you want with the cut. They made it out of a seed that is another breeder's work...

this plant shouldn't be owned by anyone...

From my lawyer
hope this clears all of your minds


----------



## coppershot (Jan 13, 2021)

Man... threatening to go to the feds....

Not a good look...


----------



## BillyBoob (Jan 14, 2021)

So excited just popped a Purple marmalade and have a order of Black Bananas F2 and Grape spodie on the way.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 18, 2021)

Little shot of the hood candyz, might have to invest in a watermark for these frauds out here.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 19, 2021)

Double tap.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 23, 2021)

Gonna start these soon.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 23, 2021)

nice score im very gelly


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone got pics of the gelly? Was thinking of popping mine too


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone got pics of the gelly? Was thinking of popping mine too


I did the regs

Page 2 has a few plant pics.
I think I got "the don" phenos,big fat plants.

Purples & pinks


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 23, 2021)

Purple Marmalade starting to flower.


Smells almost exactly like a bag of these

Wish it would finish smelling exactly the same as it does rn but I’m sure it will change as it develops.
If it don’t change, then I got some clones I will be keeping around 4sure.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 24, 2021)

Met up with a buddy and swapped some beans. He game me some don dada, papa don and don mega f2’s


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 24, 2021)

That sounds like a wicked good buddy, i need friends like that


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 24, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> That sounds like a wicked good buddy, i need friends like that


Definitely. He got some Lucky Dog and Cannarado gear from me


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Met up with a buddy and swapped some beans. He game me some don dada, papa don and don mega f2’s


that don dada sounds fire brother can’t wait to see how that one turns out.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 25, 2021)

I've got this WUG S1 I grew from seeed. From germination the stem and new growth tips have been purple and the leaves have been quite dark, further along in veg and moved indoors the leaves have taken on a very dark shade and the backs of leaf have this shimmery pearlescent effect that's hard to photograph, and the veins and stems are all this beautiful purple hue. Can't wait to see what flowering looks like


----------



## coppershot (Jan 25, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Purple Marmalade starting to flower.
> Smells almost exactly like a bag of these


Is that off of a stem rub? In veg mine smelled like freshly cut oranges or something similar. It changed through flower, still that super citrus, but sweeter - almost candy like, with some earthy funk on the backend.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 25, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Is that off of a stem rub? In veg mine smelled like freshly cut oranges or something similar. It changed through flower, still that super citrus, but sweeter - almost candy like, with some earthy funk on the backend.


Both. On the stem rub it’s literally like I’ve been eating out of a bag of powdered donuts. No skunky weed plant background smell. Any pics of urs?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 25, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Both. On the stem rub it’s literally like I’ve been eating out of a bag of powdered donuts. No skunky weed plant background smell. Any pics of urs?


Yeah there are a few in that last few pages of this thread. She didn't yeild well, but I will drive the clones harder.


----------



## Jdizzle55 (Jan 29, 2021)

Don’t sleep on those jersey sherb those where two of my best plants this run only the slurricane from another company beat it but the yield was very low on the slurricane the jersey sherb was huge and straight purple!!!! First three pics are all off one plant then the last pic was of the other plant I got two fems out of three reg freebies and the last one is a lil too purple and not as much trichomes but even better smell so all around jersey sherb is a killer wish I had a 100 seeds of it


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 29, 2021)

Here’s the hood candyz clone that traveled the world, 10 days in a box. I will make it my mission to make this plant thrive again after the scammers almost got her. All ready showing new growth what a champ.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 29, 2021)

@Jdizzle55 - I have a pack of those, I think there were 6 or 8 in it. May have to run those next.

@MInewgrow Dang. She looks rough but she already looks to be bouncing back.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 29, 2021)

what do you mean the scammers almost got it??


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 29, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> what do you mean the scammers almost got it??


Just a bunch of b.s, lucky I got her back. She is top notch smoke man.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 29, 2021)

looks great


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Jan 29, 2021)

This is my second pheno of mind flayer. I cut this one a bit sooner than my other pheno because the first one I pushed too far and got some beanz. I went about 2 weeks less on this one and its seed free with almost the exact flavor still. High is fan fucking tastic. Pulled 28oz from 2 plants in 4 months time. Second pheno was a weight bearing monster pull almost 2x the first. Gonna buy some more solfire gear and start pheno hunting. So happy with the genetics thus far. Ps second pics are 2 weeks into cure


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 3, 2021)

Here's a Lemongrab just put into flower 2 weeks ago. Kinda lanky compared to others.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 3, 2021)

Day 53 gelly biscuit clone.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 4, 2021)

Purple Marmalade around wk 3-4 flower


----------



## joe9000 (Feb 4, 2021)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> This is my second pheno of mind flayer. I cut this one a bit sooner than my other pheno because the first one I pushed too far and got some beanz. I went about 2 weeks less on this one and its seed free with almost the exact flavor still. High is fan fucking tastic. Pulled 28oz from 2 plants in 4 months time. Second pheno was a weight bearing monster pull almost 2x the first. Gonna buy some more solfire gear and start pheno hunting. So happy with the genetics thus far. Ps second pics are 2 weeks into cure


what kind of light did you use on them??


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Feb 4, 2021)

joe9000 said:


> what kind of light did you use on them??


For that plant in particular I had two plants in a 4x4 with two TSL2000. So basically 600 watts in a 4x4.

Here's what they looked like toward the end
Organic living soil. Topdress here and there


----------



## sd1779 (Feb 6, 2021)

Has anyone ran lsp? If so how long did she go?


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 9, 2021)

Hood candyz after a few weeks in the jar.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2021)

Boom! Looks fire man.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 9, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Boom! Looks fire man.


Thanks brother! It’s probably my favorite smoke at the moment. Just a phenomenal taste and high. If you weren’t in the great white north I’d find you a snippy snip.


----------



## sd1779 (Feb 9, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Hood candyz after a few weeks in the jar.
> View attachment 4821325
> View attachment 4821326


Now that is Gorgeous!


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 12, 2021)

Gelly biscuit. From last harvest. Plant from my pics above is drying now.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 14, 2021)

Purple Marmalade


----------



## Osogreen261 (Feb 15, 2021)

genuity said:


> Why you gelly
> View attachment 4447846
> 
> Got one that looks like it could be special, her clone is revegging now..


Was any of them a keeper


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 23, 2021)

Westside creeper about 30 days in flower.


And a quick shot of the hood candyz done in a few days.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 23, 2021)

She is so pretty I couldn’t help myself


----------



## coppershot (Feb 24, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> She is so pretty I couldn’t help myself
> 
> View attachment 4835372


Looks like you're creepin her!


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 24, 2021)

coppershot said:


> Looks like you're creepin her!


Lmao I showed my lady that pic and she said the same thing!  Got to on the pretty ones. Every run with the clone it comes out alittle different...probably my fault since my environment is never the same all the time. Oh well I’ll smoke it


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 27, 2021)

I love when the leafs look so fire you could smoke those lol. Will make some fire dry sift.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 28, 2021)

Purple Marmalade day 50 something.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 28, 2021)

Are you counting from 12/12 flip or the sign of flowers?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 28, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Are you counting from 12/12 flip or the sign of flowers?


Just looked. 59 days since flip. First sign of flowers was like 5 days after that or so.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 3, 2021)

West side creeper clone.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Mar 3, 2021)

Mind Flayer day 57 from flip


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Mar 3, 2021)

Variation in phenos. Same age, same environment.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 3, 2021)

Lemongrab lowers, best lemon scent I've had so far.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 10, 2021)

Westside creeper getting close to finishing.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 10, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Westside creeper getting close to finishing.
> View attachment 4849370
> View attachment 4849371
> View attachment 4849372


Looks similar to one a ran a couple years ago. Not much for yield but solid, potent and tasty


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Mar 10, 2021)

A mind flayer sampler. Hoping to chop within a week but its not looking promising


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 10, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Looks similar to one a ran a couple years ago. Not much for yield but solid, potent and tasty


Yeah, mine is in a 5 gallon pot, I assume it will be close to 4-6 ounces. She is a nice sized girl about what I expected.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 14, 2021)

Double tap


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'd say this Lemongrab is getting rather large. 
Pure lemon goodness, I cant wait to smoke.


----------



## joe9000 (Mar 16, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> I'd say this Lemongrab is getting rather large.
> Pure lemon goodness, I cant wait to smoke.
> View attachment 4854596


lovely


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 16, 2021)

Couple quick dry nugs. Smells like straight cookie funk.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 24, 2021)

Purple Marmalade


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 24, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Purple Marmalade
> View attachment 4861373


How many weeks? Looks nice


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 24, 2021)

Don Mega F2 at 58 days 12/12, a couple more weeks to go.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Don Mega F2 at 58 days 12/12, a couple more weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4861542


Any stability issues? My buddy grew some and had nanners, likely environmental


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Any stability issues? My buddy grew some and had nanners, likely environmental


I have had one with some male flowers on the lowers, plucked three or four male flowers and has been nothing else so far.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 24, 2021)

Double Tap around week 9


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 25, 2021)

Purple Marmalade


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey all, was given these from a buddy who got them with his Solfire order. I read through the thread and didn't see them mentioned anywhere, was wondering if anyone else has these or might know the genetics?


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 25, 2021)

FrostyBison said:


> Hey all, was given these from a buddy who got them with his Solfire order. I read through the thread and didn't see them mentioned anywhere, was wondering if anyone else has these or might know the genetics?
> View attachment 4862961


I believe they are Falcon 9 female from Exotic and Why you Gelly by Solfire.


----------



## FrostyBison (Mar 25, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> I believe they are Falcon 9 female from Exotic and Why you Gelly by Solfire.


Okay awesome, thanks for the help!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 26, 2021)

This Purple Marmalade don’t even smell like weed. Still smells like powdered donuts but with some orange/cake or creamsicle in there now. Think cannoli with the little candied orange peel twist on it, that’s pretty close.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> This Purple Marmalade don’t even smell like weed. Still smells like powdered donuts but with some orange/cake or creamsicle in there now. Think cannoli with the little candied orange peel twist on it, that’s pretty close.


This sounds super good


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 26, 2021)

genuity said:


> This sounds super good


Just smoked sum, the taste carries through 100% in the blunt I rolled. This is some excellent smoke, str8 fire. Glad I kept a clone and popped one more fem seed. Got 1 fem left in the stash


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Mar 26, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> This Purple Marmalade don’t even smell like weed. Still smells like powdered donuts but with some orange/cake or creamsicle in there now. Think cannoli with the little candied orange peel twist on it, that’s pretty close.


the Why U Gelly doesn't smell like weed, either. It has this weird musky orange peel smell to it. I've got some Purple Marmalde beans too, eager to see what they smell like. Pretty crazy looking plants, too. Very unique. Not great yields but quality so far seems legit asf


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mind Flayer's fragrance on the package is "bubble gum gelato". Ill add that it also doesn't smell like traditional bud. It is SKUNKY. Heavy filtration necessary lol. But when I present it to my peers they are bewildered. Ground up its really pleasant. I cant smell so im trying here. Its hits sweet and pungent notes that smoke the exact way they smell. Like sour sweets maybe? Definitely a pleasant experience.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 26, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> the Why U Gelly doesn't smell like weed, either. It has this weird musky orange peel smell to it. I've got some Purple Marmalde beans too, eager to see what they smell like. Pretty crazy looking plants, too. Very unique. Not great yields but quality so far seems legit asf


Yea I was impressed with the quality, exceeded my expectations 4 sure but the yield was a lil disappointing, especially for the height of the plant. Weird, lanky, and tall spear shaped colas. Got a clone so I’ll c what I can do with it as far as training goes, c if it makes a difference.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 26, 2021)

Another pic from Purple Marmalade harvest. I’ll post some better lookin buds when I have time to.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Mar 27, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Yea I was impressed with the quality, exceeded my expectations 4 sure but the yield was a lil disappointing, especially for the height of the plant. Weird, lanky, and tall spear shaped colas. Got a clone so I’ll c what I can do with it as far as training goes, c if it makes a difference.





OGcloud808 said:


> Yea I was impressed with the quality, exceeded my expectations 4 sure but the yield was a lil disappointing, especially for the height of the plant. Weird, lanky, and tall spear shaped colas. Got a clone so I’ll c what I can do with it as far as training goes, c if it makes a difference.



I cloned it and vegged it out bigger into a scrog but it's still much the same, and tends to favour a couple of main spears with the rest being a bit smaller. Weird gangly plant but i really appreciate the beautiful colours and smells. 

I have a heap of other solfire beans, just vegging GREAM now and will probably run Mindflayer next


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 27, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I cloned it and vegged it out bigger into a scrog but it's still much the same, and tends to favour a couple of main spears with the rest being a bit smaller. Weird gangly plant but i really appreciate the beautiful colours and smells.
> 
> I have a heap of other solfire beans, just vegging GREAM now and will probably run Mindflayer next


Damn, well at least it’s some fire. Sounds familiar, mine was the same structure. Also for me the lower buds developed waaaaayy slower than the mains, (talkin like 2+week difference between them). Definitely gonna need some more Solfire gear soon, the PM is all I got by them right now.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 28, 2021)

See solfire is putting the hood candyz and banana runtz back out. Definitely recommend the hood candyz. You guys have seen my keeper about to finish up another round with her, some of my favorite smoke.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 28, 2021)

Banana Bellini at day 67 12/12.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Mar 29, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Damn, well at least it’s some fire. Sounds familiar, mine was the same structure. Also for me the lower buds developed waaaaayy slower than the mains, (talkin like 2+week difference between them). Definitely gonna need some more Solfire gear soon, the PM is all I got by them right now.


In saying that i only popped 1 seed so maybe ofher phenos are different...


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 29, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> In saying that i only popped 1 seed so maybe ofher phenos are different...


Uhh.. what? Maybe lay off the ketamine...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 3, 2021)

Why u Gelly on day 59. Will grow one outdoors this summer.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lemongrab tester branch cut at 74 days


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Apr 7, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Don Mega F2 at 58 days 12/12, a couple more weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4861542


What are the smells like? I have a pack coming in a couple days and I'll be throwing em in my organic bed. Mind flayer was a real hit.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Apr 7, 2021)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> What are the smells like? I have a pack coming in a couple days and I'll be throwing em in my organic bed. Mind flayer was a real hit.


They are not wrong describing them as chem dirty sock smells. Out of the 8 females I have two are very dirty sock funk and another two are body odour smelling and then one is garlicy/floral notes and another is chem smelling then the last two are more of a funk up front with a fruity finish that has come on late in flower. I am at 70 days 12/12 and only one is ready to harvest, looking like 11 to 12 weeks to finish fully. I will get some pics up of them when I can. Phoenix Fire and some Banana Bellini flowering currently and some Double Tap in the veg tent with some Black Banana F2's about to germinate soon, lots of Solfire in 2021.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Apr 7, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> They are not wrong describing them as chem dirty sock smells. Out of the 8 females I have two are very dirty sock funk and another two are body odour smelling and then one is garlicy/floral notes and another is chem smelling then the last two are more of a funk up front with a fruity finish that has come on late in flower. I am at 70 days 12/12 and only one is ready to harvest, looking like 11 to 12 weeks to finish fully. I will get some pics up of them when I can. Phoenix Fire and some Banana Bellini flowering currently and some Double Tap in the veg tent with some Black Banana F2's about to germinate soon, lots of Solfire in 2021.


Happy to hear that. I want the FUNK.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 8, 2021)

Dirty Squirt day 45


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 12, 2021)

Double tap


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lemongrab 12 weeks , don't let your plants grow into the light haha


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 18, 2021)

Dirty Squirt day55


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 22, 2021)

Gorgeous Dirty Squirt day 59
View attachment 4884707


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Banana Bellini at day 67 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4864955View attachment 4864958


Hows the nose on those? I have a freebie pack. Sadly the one seed i popped was a male


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Apr 23, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Hows the nose on those? I have a freebie pack. Sadly the one seed i popped was a male


This one is earthy, banana bread nose. I have popped the rest of my Banana Bellini and they look excellent as well, about 4 weeks into flower, I will post some pics when closer to finished.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Don Mega F2's at day 79 12/12. Eight of the different females from the pack of twelve seeds. These were all chopped the following day at 80 days 12/12.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Don Mega F2's at day 79 12/12. Eight of the different females from the pack of twelve seeds. These were all chopped the following day at 80 days 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4885902View attachment 4885903View attachment 4885904View attachment 4885905View attachment 4885907View attachment 4885908View attachment 4885909View attachment 4885910


Lovely looking buds! Whats your setup/nutrients? those nugs stacked hard!


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirty Squirt at 9 weeks freshly chopped


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Apr 26, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Lovely looking buds! Whats your setup/nutrients? those nugs stacked hard!


Thank you and these were grown in Promix HP using Future Harvest Nutrients, a company local to my area.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Thank you and these were grown in Promix HP using Future Harvest Nutrients, a company local to my area.


Nice! I assume LEDs too?


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Apr 26, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Nice! I assume LEDs too?


Yes 3500k 480 watt quantum board.


----------



## jdoeanon (May 9, 2021)

Man, solfire has some legit fire.. Grabbed some grim bastard og on a whim, didn’t expect too much.. they ended up being some of the strongest smelling plants this run, super og leaning but with a mix of grape candy? Like a sickly sweet og


----------



## MInewgrow (May 10, 2021)

Started a single why you gelly s1. We’ll update in a few weeks.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Started a single why you gelly s1. We’ll update in a few weeks.


I just harvested one and have another vegging. You'll be happy with the end product.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I just harvested one and have another vegging. You'll be happy with the end product.


Hell yeah, haven’t really found many bad plants from solfire outside of males. But I have so many seeds I’m like I can’t just grow his stuff lol.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (May 13, 2021)

Phoenix fire @ 45 days 12/12.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (May 17, 2021)

Banana Bellini at 63 days 12/12.


----------



## Cocabam (May 17, 2021)

Two phenos of Banana Runtz side by side around day 40ish. The one with the small buds smells like banana bread its amazing how much banana smell is coming from it, the other one is just a bit floral and earthy.

Also the node spacing on the small one is terrible, almost 1ft between some of the buds.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Started a single why you gelly s1. We’ll update in a few weeks.


Heres my WUGs1 coming down this weekend. Pretty interesting smelling weed, like a weird orangey/ashtray/ice cream smell. Hard to pinpoint. Ive only grown 1 seed and this is the 2nd run of it from clone so havent seen what the other phenos are like. Nice to trim tho


----------



## MInewgrow (May 18, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Heres my WUGs1 coming down this weekend. Pretty interesting smelling weed, like a weird orangey/ashtray/ice cream smell. Hard to pinpoint. Ive only grown 1 seed and this is the 1nd run of it so havent seen what the other phenos are like. Nice to trim tho


Nice work brother, looks good. Couple weeks I’ll have some veg pics of my 1 seed.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Nice work brother, looks good. Couple weeks I’ll have some veg pics of my 1 seed.


My WUG seedling was purple from sprout. I grew that one under LEDs and it went a mental shade of purple. Not so much under the HPS


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (May 18, 2021)

"Expect a bit of stretch with the Don Mega" is an understatement. About tripled in size during the stretch in ten days. Can see where i put a screen the day of flip. Then left for a week and came back to this. Maxed the height of my lights. Really going to bring down my harvest numbers this run lol


----------



## FlipHip3 (May 18, 2021)

I won a Solfire slap pack a couple months back, Don Purp'leone (Don Mega x Grand daddy Purps) and here it is at day 58 after flip. Just waiting for the trichs to amber up a bit. Smells like Tropical fruit sprayed by a skunk, it's ripe. Super dense buds. Will definitely grow this again. Excited to see the rosin i can get outta this


----------



## BigRed469 (May 20, 2021)

Just got a pack of Majic Don Juan as a freebie. Anyone have any info on the background? I couldn't find anything on their website.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (May 20, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Just got a pack of Majic Don Juan as a freebie. Anyone have any info on the background? I couldn't find anything on their website.


They are Masonics Papaya God x Don Mega I am pretty sure, collab with Masonic.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (May 21, 2021)

Mind Flayer is my hands down favorite strain. It smells amazing. Smokes great. The high is outta this world. And this is my 3rd round cloning and look how much it loves to be cloned. Just left em for two weeks without a dome in the riot roots with some gel.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2021)

Why you gelly s1


----------



## thenasty1 (May 22, 2021)

anyone know if there are mind flayer regs available anywhere? or was it only released as fems?


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2021)

thenasty1 said:


> anyone know if there are mind flayer regs available anywhere? or was it only released as fems?


Double tap that is part of mind flayer is a reg seed, mind flayer is only in feminized seeds.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (May 22, 2021)

thenasty1 said:


> anyone know if there are mind flayer regs available anywhere? or was it only released as fems?


WYG entire line was fem, no regs were released.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (May 22, 2021)

Dirty Squirt is looking pretty good at around week 4


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 22, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I've got this WUG S1 I grew from seeed. From germination the stem and new growth tips have been purple and the leaves have been quite dark, further along in veg and moved indoors the leaves have taken on a very dark shade and the backs of leaf have this shimmery pearlescent effect that's hard to photograph, and the veins and stems are all this beautiful purple hue. Can't wait to see what flowering looks like
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Do you have any more pictures. flowering etc. I have a seedling going that is showing the same traits.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 23, 2021)

Yeah i posted some piccies in this thread somewhere


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 25, 2021)

G.R.E.A.M end week 5

May well yield much better than I expected it too. Much more solid bud structure than Why U Gelly. 
I weighed up a WUG plant last night , 267g which was OK. The good thing was that there's no waste and its very easy to trim.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (May 26, 2021)

A couple of different Banana Bellini at 71 12/12 before the chop.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (May 30, 2021)

banana runtz with banana candy and runtz terps very beauty full big stretch good resin and flavor


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 30, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> banana runtz with banana candy and runtz terps very beauty full big stretch good resin and flavor
> View attachment 4912433


Very nice shes a beauty


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (May 30, 2021)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> A couple of different Banana Bellini at 71 12/12 before the chop.
> 
> View attachment 4910152View attachment 4910153


INcredible gal you have, great grow. Whats her nose like?


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (May 30, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> INcredible gal you have, great grow. Whats her nose like?


Thank you and the nose on the first is Don Mega stinky sock body odor and the second pic has a fruity funk to its nose.


----------



## FlipHip3 (May 31, 2021)

Don Purpl'eone on chop day, and right behind her i have 2 Purple Marmalades a day away from flip. Along with a pack of LSP coming in the mail from Area 51 Seedbanks last chance Solfire sale. Geeked to get some of those in the ground. The stretch on this plant was insane, and the rosin i've made out of it since smells of Garlicy rotten fruit. Rank yet wonderful


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 4, 2021)

GREAM day 47 flower

Interesting sweet kinda icecream smell. Dunno if i'd call it "gassy". Nice structure, though.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 6, 2021)

Why U Gelly, tri leaf mutation


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jun 6, 2021)

Purple Marmalades day 6 after flip to 12/12 and a bit of defoliating. Can't even tell already


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 8, 2021)

Why you gelly s1 

Hood candyz.


----------



## PapaDon (Jun 16, 2021)

Gelly biscuit.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 17, 2021)

Is Artizen seed shop closed down?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 17, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Is Artizen seed shop closed down?


This is their current IG page:






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





What problem are you having, just couldn't find their original IG page?


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 17, 2021)

I couldn’t get on their site for 2 days. Kept taking me to a weird link page. It’s good now though. Probably was just doing maintenance.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 17, 2021)

I grabbed their last pack of banana runtz.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 23, 2021)

Anyone grow out the Last Supper?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jun 24, 2021)

Dirty Squirt (Gushers X Don Mega) in week 8 of bloom. She reeks of sour papaya.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 26, 2021)

Dirty Squirt clone , day 20?


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 26, 2021)

Will be running more of the pack next run, The cut i took was a fermented fruit flavor almost nothing like Forbidden Fruit


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 26, 2021)

The bigger of the two clones. This thing is massive lol gotta deleaf soon


----------



## jdoeanon (Jul 1, 2021)

Just got done running “Grim Bastard OG” , I love this plant.. two seperate phenos, both smell crazy but one has an invasive blackberry / artificial grape / intoxicating berry nose. Huuuuge hand gernade shaped nugs , not super long but dense af & fat.
Very impressed by solfire, might have to find a GB male to pollen chuck on these banana runtz


----------



## numberfour (Jul 4, 2021)

Banana Runtz


Popped 3 but had 10 seeds in the pack. Any one else get lucky ?


----------



## jdoeanon (Jul 4, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Banana Runtz
> View attachment 4936298
> 
> Popped 3 but had 10 seeds in the pack. Any one else get lucky ?


Just grabbed a pack, excited since I missed them the first time.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 5, 2021)

40% off Solfire gear at Area51 Seed Bank using code “PHOENIX4TH” ...think there's about a day left to use the code


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 5, 2021)

numberfour said:


> 40% off Solfire gear at Area51 Seed Bank using code “PHOENIX4TH” ...think there's about a day left to use the code


Wish they had cc options, cash app, something. I’d be all over it.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 5, 2021)

Just tried using the Bitcoin payment method with the discount code. Thanks @numberfour. Getting the banana runtz and hood candyz


----------



## numberfour (Jul 6, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Just tried using the Bitcoin payment method with the discount code. Thanks @numberfour. Getting the banana runtz and hood candyz


Nice packs! Thank Solfire, it's his 4th July discount and was posted on his IG.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 6, 2021)

Dirty Squirt (Gushers X Don Mega) smelling like Gelato mixed with Runtz and Don Mega funk.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jul 6, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> View attachment 4938022
> Dirty Squirt (Gushers X Don Mega) smelling like Gelato mixed with Runtz and Don Mega funk.


awesome fall color fade & icy. How would you describe the don mega? Gmo garlic funk?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 6, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> awesome fall color fade & icy. How would you describe the don mega? Gmo garlic funk?


Don Mega brings garlic funk without a doubt. Ive also grown out their Gelly Milk which had Don Mega in it and it also had garlic terps.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 7, 2021)

Are the “Last Supper” freebies regular or fem?


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 7, 2021)

My Dirty Squirt didn't have those terps , I can't wait to run the rest of the pack and see what I can find! Mine had a Floral fermented fruit thing going on not much gmo gas.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jul 7, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Are the “Last Supper” freebies regular or fem?


Not sure, wondering this myself. I got some as freebies


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 8, 2021)

Day 32 Dirty Squirt Caking the frost


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Jul 9, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Banana Runtz
> View attachment 4936298
> 
> Popped 3 but had 10 seeds in the pack. Any one else get lucky ?


Not to one up you but I had 11 in the banana runtz.

Hood candyz had 8

I popped 3 banana runtz for now, vegging along nicely.


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 9, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Not to one up you but I had 11 in the banana runtz.
> 
> Hood candyz had 8
> 
> I popped 3 banana runtz for now, vegging along nicely.


My banana runtz also had 11 seeds, although I ended up trading 4 of the extras for some Grannys Gone Wild by Cannarado.

I grew 2 banana runtz so far, one pheno had no terps and the other smelled a lot like sweet banana bread. I hope I can find a pheno similar to what CosmicWisdom posted on page 21, theirs looks amazing!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 9, 2021)

Showing off what that Solfire gear does mid week 4 , Another pic of dirty Squirt


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 9, 2021)

Cannot wait to grab more of their gear and run it. Highly impressed even though this one isn't a keeper.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 10, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Not to one up you but I had 11 in the banana runtz.
> 
> Hood candyz had 8
> 
> I popped 3 banana runtz for now, vegging along nicely.


Haha, thats great to hear! 



Cocabam said:


> My banana runtz also had 11 seeds, although I ended up trading 4 of the extras for some Grannys Gone Wild by Cannarado.
> 
> I grew 2 banana runtz so far, one pheno had no terps and the other smelled a lot like sweet banana bread. I hope I can find a pheno similar to what CosmicWisdom posted on page 21, theirs looks amazing!


11 gang right here in the house lol. Like the sound of the Granny Gone Wild cross, need to pop my Rado packs soon. 

Interesting the no terps but the sweet banana bread sounds cool. Yes Cosmic/s plant is what to aim for with this cross, beautiful representation.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 10, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Showing off what that Solfire gear does mid week 4 , Another pic of dirty Squirt
> View attachment 4940327


What lights are you running? I am absolutely not judging your grow, but mine at start of week 4 were substantially larger than yours. Just interested as to what factors affect their expression.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 10, 2021)

Don Lemon
Reeks of lemon armpits in the best way


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Update: One plant threw balls in every other direction a couple weeks ago. And as this Purple Marmalade didn't show any signs of herms I got rid of it to let this one take over. And take over it has. Day 36 of flower getting fat and completely took over the trellis net. Don't know if i'll be growing anymore of the Why U Gelly line though. This is the 3rd time with herms out of this line. I will continue to grow his other lines though as i've had no problems there.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 11, 2021)

Why you gelly s1, I bent it over to reach the other plants and now it kinda wants to stay that way.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 12, 2021)

My purchase for m area 51 came in by way of Bitcoin purchase. A to Z in less than a week. Not bad. Freebie pack and extra seeds of the banana runtz and hood candyz(only 1 extra hood candyz......) So I'm happy. Popping both year end.


----------



## secretsociety420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey guys i've got Double Tap, Orange Cannoli and Don Mega F2... Any one with experience growing them ? Right now i'm growing Gelly Biscuit but still a bit early to take a conclusion


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 13, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> Hey guys i've got Double Tap, Orange Cannoli and Don Mega F2... Any one with experience growing them ? Right now i'm growing Gelly Biscuit but still a bit early to take a conclusion


I’ve got pictures a few pages back of double tap and gelly biscuit I ran, both were great gelly biscuit yielded more but the double tap was way more potent.


----------



## secretsociety420 (Jul 13, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> I’ve got pictures a few pages back of double tap and gelly biscuit I ran, both were great gelly biscuit yielded more but the double tap was way more potent.


Hey man thanks... I've found ur pics they look fire! Congrats! What's the nose/flavor of Double Tap ? Gassy ?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 13, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> Hey man thanks... I've found ur pics they look fire! Congrats! What's the nose/flavor of Double Tap ? Gassy ?


Gassy armpit


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 13, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Gassy armpit


I’d agree, mine was straight gas funk. I started like 4 new double tap and west side creeper seedlings will have a couple boring veg pics of them in a few weeks.


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Jul 13, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Westside creeper just fire smoke man can’t wait to see what’s in these other 8 seeds.
> View attachment 4681760


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2021)

Don Lemon
(Lemon Tree x The Don Mega) 

Another fantastic freebie pack received with an order. Very loud on the nose and quite different to most strains, Lemon hits the nose but its mixed straight into that unmistakable GMO terps. Follows straight through to flavour with strong stone.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 21, 2021)

GLO just dropped the Bahama Mama fems. I grabbed the runtz and Mindflayer crosses. Each pack comes with a free pack of S1Bahama Mama's. Anxious to run these next to a few Why u Gelly s1's.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 21, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> GLO just dropped the Bahama Mama fems. I grabbed the runtz and Mindflayer crosses. Each pack comes with a free pack of S1Bahama Mama's. Anxious to run these next to a few Why u Gelly s1's.


Sweet, was going to wait for Phenohut to have some and get a few packs, that Bahama mama looks and sounds fire.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 23, 2021)

I also just grabbed a 3 pack of Lemon Grab off Strainly.


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Jul 24, 2021)

Does the black bananas come out in any strain?? Westside creeper is what i got and everyone says it's just cookie taste. I guess the black bananas isnt a strong genetic???


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 24, 2021)

Grabbed the last Banana Runtz glo had , Hope i get a Don lemon freebie VERY excited to run these


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## vchavez (Jul 27, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Arrived yesterday, Banana Runtz
> View attachment 4673876


What's the effect and smell on this strain ? Thanks


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2021)

vchavez said:


> What's the effect and smell on this strain ? Thanks


I put 3 into water on the 15th of this month. They're currently on the 2nd set of leaves. I'm hoping they get me stoned and have smells ranging from artificial banana's / sweet candy / fruits.


----------



## Wayne55 (Jul 30, 2021)

Think I gotta snag Babycakes from glo. Bahama mama S1's sound tasty too


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 31, 2021)

Banana Runtz pack had 11 Seeds  , bout to grab the Miami Miami pack too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2021)

I think Im gonna grab the Bahama Berry


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah that one did look pretty good too


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 1, 2021)

I just grabbed Strawberry Short Cookies from Sin City or esle I woulda grabbed the Bahama Berry aswell, Pictures looked incredible


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 3, 2021)

Dirty squirt day 57? , One of the lower nugs, Not keeping this clone i took. I will be running more of the pack next run to find a nice frosty gusher dom pheno, It does stack some nice dense gym sock fermented fruit smelling nugs but i want to find better flavor in the pack, Only tossed 2 seeds in dirt lool


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 7, 2021)

Grabbed these on sale from SHN. $143 for the 3 packs with shipping. Don Lemon freebie has me very excited. Still waiting on my Bahama Mama fems from GLO. Already have why u gelly and lemon grab. Love me some Solfire.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Grabbed these on sale from SHN. $143 for the 3 packs with shipping. Don Lemon freebie has me very excited. Still waiting on my Bahama Mama fems from GLO. Already have why u gelly and lemon grab. Love me some Solfire.


Thats a great deal, loved the Double Tap and need to run the remainder of the pack, can't wait to see what you find in 3. GL slOoow, stopped buying from him when my last order took 3 months to get to me.

Every one loves the Don Lemon, quite unique in terp's and flavour from most other strains


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 7, 2021)

Dirty Squirt day 62, so many new white hairs but im still gonna chop her in a day or so


----------



## secretsociety420 (Aug 10, 2021)

Scooped some Solfire Gardens pack, one from Black Banana line which is Double Tap (Gorilla Glue#4 x Black Bananas) and one from Don Mega line which is Don Mega F2 (Don Mega x Don Mega)

Really don't know what to expect from those crosses since i never smoked any of the strains used in those crosses... But i hope to find at least two keepers from both packs...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 10, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> Scooped some Solfire Gardens pack, one from Black Banana line which is Double Tap (Gorilla Glue#4 x Black Bananas) and one from Don Mega line which is Don Mega F2 (Don Mega x Don Mega)
> 
> Really don't know what to expect from those crosses since i never smoked any of the strains used in those crosses... But i hope to find at least two keepers from both packs...
> 
> ...


You will have a hard time picking just 2 keepers if you do both full packs. Frosty Tasty ahead for you mate.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 10, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> Scooped some Solfire Gardens pack, one from Black Banana line which is Double Tap (Gorilla Glue#4 x Black Bananas) and one from Don Mega line which is Don Mega F2 (Don Mega x Don Mega)
> 
> Really don't know what to expect from those crosses since i never smoked any of the strains used in those crosses... But i hope to find at least two keepers from both packs...
> 
> ...


https://discord.gg/UXj7dzHZ solfire has a discord can find alot of info there as well as talk to solfire himself

as well a few of us have ran dub tap here if you search the thread


----------



## secretsociety420 (Aug 10, 2021)

@Giggsy70 Hey man, thanks for the positive vibes, i had a bad experience running Exotic Genetix so i'm bit skeptical about finding a keeper, i'm running Gelly Biscuit (Biscotti x WUG) but it's in veg hope it turn out well...

@YerpGodMarley I've seen the photos and stuff but since im from Brazil i never had the chance to experience the plants used in the crosses like GG#4 and GMO, i'm looking for gassy funk terps


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 10, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> @Giggsy70 Hey man, thanks for the positive vibes, i had a bad experience running Exotic Genetix so i'm bit skeptical about finding a keeper, i'm running Gelly Biscuit (Biscotti x WUG) but it's in veg hope it turn out well...
> 
> @YerpGodMarley I've seen the photos and stuff but since im from Brazil i never had the chance to experience the plants used in the crosses like GG#4 and GMO, i'm looking for gassy funk terps


Oh dang, which strain/strains did you grow out by them? Thanks man.


----------



## Heritage (Aug 10, 2021)

Solfire has some killer gear. We have their latest drop at Heritageseedbank.com
Use discount code: RIU10 for 10% off your order


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 11, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> @Giggsy70 Hey man, thanks for the positive vibes, i had a bad experience running Exotic Genetix so i'm bit skeptical about finding a keeper, i'm running Gelly Biscuit (Biscotti x WUG) but it's in veg hope it turn out well...
> 
> @YerpGodMarley I've seen the photos and stuff but since im from Brazil i never had the chance to experience the plants used in the crosses like GG#4 and GMO, i'm looking for gassy funk terps


Exotic puts out some serious gear. How many people have used their genetics.... like Solfire did lolololol!!! U know they went to college together? Maybe fix your grow setup and try again. Don't sleep on exotic or Solfire.


----------



## secretsociety420 (Aug 11, 2021)

@scottelaxe @Polyuro I've grown Peanut Butter N Chocolate (Dosidos x Mint Chocolate Chip) and Paradise Circus (Tropicanna x Tina) i had around 10 females, none of them had any kind of smell... I went mad trying to pinpoint something that could be "off" in my grow setup... I even started a topic here in RIU to figure it out and we didn't found anything that could be causing this problem other than genetics... RH, temps, ventilation, fert schedule, pH, flushing, it's all dialed... They came out beautifull but with no terps.


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 11, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> @scottelaxe @Polyuro I've grown Peanut Butter N Chocolate (Dosidos x Mint Chocolate Chip) and Paradise Circus (Tropicanna x Tina) i had around 10 females, none of them had any kind of smell... I went mad trying to pinpoint something that could be "off" in my grow setup... I even started a topic here in RIU to figure it out and we didn't found anything that could be causing this problem other than genetics... RH, temps, ventilation, fert schedule, pH, flushing, it's all dialed... They came out beautifull but with no terps.
> 
> View attachment 4962803


Thanks for the information. I see the problem in here but I won't say anything . Happy growing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> @scottelaxe @Polyuro I've grown Peanut Butter N Chocolate (Dosidos x Mint Chocolate Chip) and Paradise Circus (Tropicanna x Tina) i had around 10 females, none of them had any kind of smell... I went mad trying to pinpoint something that could be "off" in my grow setup... I even started a topic here in RIU to figure it out and we didn't found anything that could be causing this problem other than genetics... RH, temps, ventilation, fert schedule, pH, flushing, it's all dialed... They came out beautifull but with no terps.
> 
> View attachment 4962803


Didn't you say you had like 10 plants from exotic with no smell? 

Sorry but its not genetics if that is the case. No way you're gonna get no smell on 10+ plants from various breeders/crosses. Not sure what would be causing it since plants look good but finding 2 or 3 crosses from different breeders having zero smells on numerous plants is a statical anomaly.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 14, 2021)

has anyone who ordered the Bahama Mama from GLO had their seeds shipped yet?


----------



## Wayne55 (Aug 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone who ordered the Bahama Mama from GLO had their seeds shipped yet?


I haven't see them ship yet


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 14, 2021)

They didn't get their order in yet apparently. That's what i was told a few days ago. They were supposed to have that drop 2 weeks ago.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 14, 2021)

Should honestly give us more freebies for that bs but u can only wish lol


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 14, 2021)

Just thought I’d let y’all know Bankofseeds.com has a 50% sale with code “firesale” rn. Looks like a sketch website but they are on multiple breeders authorized list including solfire.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didn't you say you had like 10 plants from exotic with no smell?
> 
> Sorry but its not genetics if that is the case. No way you're gonna get no smell on 10+ plants from various breeders/crosses. Not sure what would be causing it since plants look good but finding 2 or 3 crosses from different breeders having zero smells on numerous plants is a statical anomaly.


My man could of sold this tech in the 90’s and become a billionaire.….maybe rks would still be around! 10 seeds, 10 different phenos, all no smell? That’s a talent I have never heard of, but could be profitable in the right area. No smoke results either?? Sounds legit.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> has anyone who ordered the Bahama Mama from GLO had their seeds shipped yet?


I ordered them when it said will ship in about 10 days. Got my tracking # after 21 days.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 14, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I ordered them when it said will ship in about 10 days. Got my tracking # after 21 days.


Hope I get mine soon


----------



## Peachbubble (Aug 15, 2021)

Just ordered a pack of Lemon Grab and a pre sale pack of Nfsheeeesh at Seeds Here Now. Will run them together with some Purple City Genetics and Perfect Tree Seeds when ready


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Aug 15, 2021)

Peachbubble said:


> Just ordered a pack of Lemon Grab and a pre sale pack of Nfsheeeesh at Seeds Here Now. Will run them together with some Purple City Genetics and Perfect Tree Seeds when ready



I run the lemon grab ( still have a few beans left) with this run at around 28 days. Will try to get some pics once lights are back on. Easy to grow, super lemon terps can be found.


----------



## Peachbubble (Aug 15, 2021)

Great stuff!!! Thnx mate


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 17, 2021)

Lemongrab had the best lemon flavor in a joint I've ever had.


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 18, 2021)

Which bank still have the Bahama Berry in stock?


----------



## vchavez (Aug 18, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Which bank still have the Bahama Berry in stock?











Bahama Berry - Area 51 Seed Bank


Strawberry Jelly x Bahama Mama 6 Seeds Per Full Pack 3 Seeds Per Half Pack Sex: Feminized Area 51 Seeds are for novelty purposes. We fully comply with Federal and State Legislation. As a customer of Area 51 Seed Bank you agree to do the same. Should you fail to comply, Area 51 will not be held...




area51seedbank.com













Solfire Gardens - Bahama Berry {FEM} [3pk] | Seeds Here Now


Solfire Gardens - Bahama Berry




seedsherenow.com













Bahama Berry (F)


Bahama Berry (F) » Cannabis Seeds at North Atlantic Seed Co. » SOLFIRE GARDENS> BAHAMA BERRY (STRAWBERRY JELLY X BAHAMA MAMA) NASC STAFF PICK JUNE 2022!! I personally do not smoke anymore ( I wish I did lol) but I




northatlanticseed.com













Solfire Gardens - Bahama Mama - Neptune Seed Bank


12 Regular Seeds Per Pack Lineage: Tropicana Cookies x Black Bananas Yield: Medium/Heavy Size: Tall Flowering Time: 60+ Characteristics: Bahama Mama shows cookie dominance with phenos ranging from citrus to sweet cookie, colors up well late. Loves to be scwazzed and lollipopped . Works...




neptuneseedbanks.com


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

Peachbubble said:


> Just ordered a pack of Lemon Grab and a pre sale pack of Nfsheeeesh at Seeds Here Now. Will run them together with some Purple City Genetics and Perfect Tree Seeds when ready


I think you might be getting some Don Lemon beans as a freebies for ordering the lemon grabs. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

GLO'S wholesale prices as of Tuesday 
SolFIRE GARDENS-
ALL BAHAMA MANA HYBRIDS- $10 OFF THE PRICE ON THE SITE. EVERY PACK YOU BUY COMES WITH A FREE PACK OF BAHAMA MAMA S1
HOOD CANDYZ-$85 a pack** WHOLESALE DEALS!!**
ALL DON MEGA HYBRIDS-UPDATE!!
1 pack-$65
2 packs $125 STOCK UPDATED!! ( EXCLUDES DON DADA-$80)


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 22, 2021)

Why u gelly s1 

Double tap

Also another double tap a westside creeper some hood candyz clones and who the hell else knows what’s in here lol kinda went on a seed popping binge


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Aug 22, 2021)

Mindflayer was a pretty heavy yielder. I didnt like the WhyUGelly but loved the lemon grab. Whyugelly just didnt have right profile for me. 

1 plant hermed from 1st order. They immediately asked me what i would like to replace it, sent 2 packs of mindflayer to make it right. Made me order again, solid gear and service


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2021)

Copped a Bitties pack. Hopefully It grows as described with all bud & little to no leaves. Helps me out with mold + I hate trimming, throw in the "unique red pop gelato terps" & it's a must buy for me. Along with the Bahama Mama s1's I'll be using these strains for chucking. Got a funky skunky male I'm going to use to contrast all these sweet smelling strains.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> Copped a Bitties pack. Hopefully It grows as described with all bud & little to no leaves. Helps me out with mold + I hate trimming, throw in the "unique red pop gelato terps" & it's a must buy for me. Along with the Bahama Mama s1's I'll be using these strains for chucking. Got a funky skunky male I'm going to use to contrast all these sweet smelling strains.
> 
> View attachment 4970291


Without ur avatar I was like who is this imposter!!


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Without ur avatar I was like who is this imposter!!


Lol!! I know it feels weird without that picture. My screen name is a play on words but I’m not really into all that “chakra, namaste” stuff so I got tired of looking at that pic. Waiting for a good bud shot of harvest coming up to replace the H


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol!! I know it feels weird without that picture. My screen name is a play on words but I’m not really into all that “chakra, namaste” stuff so I got tired of looking at that pic. Waiting for a good bud shot of harvest coming up to replace the H


Right on! Good luck with the chucking, u get these solfire ones done let me know I’d be interested!


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Right on! Good luck with the chucking, u get these solfire ones done let me know I’d be interested!


For sure. Going to test flower the male soon since I have extra cuts. That Bahama Mama really has some nice structure from what I can see. Some don't like foxtail looking buds like that but coming from growing a lot of sativas, I love those shaped buds.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 22, 2021)

My Dirty Squirt on left, Gary Payton from Dispensary on right.. I guess I could say I did a good job


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> Copped a Bitties pack. Hopefully It grows as described with all bud & little to no leaves. Helps me out with mold + I hate trimming, throw in the "unique red pop gelato terps" & it's a must buy for me. Along with the Bahama Mama s1's I'll be using these strains for chucking. Got a funky skunky male I'm going to use to contrast all these sweet smelling strains.
> 
> View attachment 4970291


How he going to name that cut blockhead when there’s a whole ass strain with the name already


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> How he going to name that cut blockhead when there’s a whole ass strain with the name already


Yeah I thought the same but you know how the cut renaming shit goes. New growers won't know about Blockhead tho, I remembered I ran a cross long ago & it was some heavy dick in the dirt type stuff. Can still get some seeds from Beanhoarder lol


----------



## F_Dupp (Aug 23, 2021)

Heritage said:


> Solfire has some killer gear. We have their latest drop at Heritageseedbank.com
> Use discount code: RIU10 for 10% off your order


Are you giving out the Bahama Mama S1 freebies with 6 packs?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 23, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Are you giving out the Bahama Mama S1 freebies with 6 packs?


He is. I ordered 2 packs of Mando and 1 Miami Mami and received a 6 pack of Bahama Mama S1 seeds with each pack.

Here's a screenshot from Heritage Seed Banks website as well:



Solfire has also said on IG that all Bahama Mama line packs bought in August should come with a Bahama Mama S1 6 pack.


----------



## F_Dupp (Aug 23, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> He is. I ordered 2 packs of Mando and 1 Miami Mami and received a 6 pack of Bahama Mama S1 seeds with each pack.
> 
> Here's a screenshot from Heritage Seed Banks website as well:
> 
> ...


Sweet. I just grabbed the Bahama Berry and Miami Mami


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 25, 2021)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> Mindflayer was a pretty heavy yielder. I didnt like the WhyUGelly but loved the lemon grab. Whyugelly just didnt have right profile for me.
> 
> 1 plant hermed from 1st order. They immediately asked me what i would like to replace it, sent 2 packs of mindflayer to make it right. Made me order again, solid gear and service


I concur. I haven't grown mindflayer yet but have the beans. I didnt like the terps of WUG but it was still a cool and interesting plant. Very unique. GREAM was a great yielder and had an amazing smell and dense buds but I lost all mine to mould in the cure!


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 4, 2021)

Double tap, hanging with the ninja turtles.

Why you gelly s1

And my not so happy west side creeper.pretty sure I overwatered it when I transplanted it and now she is pissed and staying that way lol.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 17, 2021)

Solfire is 10% off at North Atlantic Seed Company today for any one interested.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Solfire is 10% off at North Atlantic Seed Company today for any one interested.


its 35% off at The Seed Connection using the code taxes35


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Sep 23, 2021)

Phoenix fire at 64 12/12. Freebies with the Don Mega line. Dense purple flowers with a myrcene terp profile, very earthy tasting and smelling.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 25, 2021)

Double tap number 1

Number 2

Why u gelly s1


----------



## secretsociety420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Some photos Gelly Biscuit at day 30 bloom, not much smell coming off, but i guess it's early to tell





All phenos are tall and lanky, one of them have better structure but still lanky and tall the plants were small when i flowered them.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 4, 2021)

Don mega F2. Very smelly. Very tasty. A favorite for sure. The yield is the high.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2021)

Got a pack of don dada today for cheap


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

Grabbed Miami Mami and Bahama Berry. Anyone have those started? I’ll start some of those two and the Bahama Mama S1’s in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 7, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Grabbed Miami Mami and Bahama Berry. Anyone have those started? I’ll start some of those two and the Bahama Mama S1’s in 4-5 weeks.


Nope but I just ordered creature panic so I'll post that in a couple months


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2021)

Double tap to damn big lol

pheno 1

Pheno 2


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 7, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Double tap to damn big lol
> 
> pheno 1
> View attachment 5004908
> ...


I notice a lot of these strains like to stretch a lot in flower. And then I catch the odd pheno which takes it to the next level beyond that even.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2021)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> I notice a lot of these strains like to stretch a lot in flower. And then I catch the odd pheno which takes it to the next level beyond that even.


My last double tap was kinda the opposite, pretty squat and didn’t stretch much, guess vegging in these 5 gallon buckets for a few weeks was my fault ...


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 7, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> My last double tap was kinda the opposite, pretty squat and didn’t stretch much, guess vegging in these 5 gallon buckets for a few weeks was my fault ...


Any other breeders you like? You and I have gone back and forth on this thread for a bit. Im expanding my horizons. Ordered some katsu seeds, Pre 98 Bubba kush. Also ordered creature panic from solfire. Their gear is just top notch so far.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 8, 2021)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Any other breeders you like? You and I have gone back and forth on this thread for a bit. Im expanding my horizons. Ordered some katsu seeds, Pre 98 Bubba kush. Also ordered creature panic from solfire. Their gear is just top notch so far.


Csi humboldt I have liked what I’ve grown from him. Envy genetics has some fire, I have some thug pug going his stuff is always top notch and pricey. I would definitely like to try some sunken treasure, tiki madman, square one genetics.


----------



## secretsociety420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hey guys just passing by to report about Solfire Genetics, i've been growing some of their fem genetics like Hood Candyz, Gelly Biscuit and Phoenix Fire and i've always had 100% germ rate, never a single plant didn't make it through...

But as i worked with their regular line i've got two packs of Double Tap (which i gave from the 24 seeds, 9 to a friend so that left me with 15 Double Tap seeds), and a full pack of Don Mega F2... From the 15 Double Taps that 12 sprouted but just 3 developed the other 9 didn't make it through... And from the Don Mega F2 none of the 12 seeds germed...

I'll never do business again with Solfire.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 11, 2021)

I’ve grown hood candyz, gelly biscuit, west side creeper, why you gelly s1, double tap, never had a issue with Germ rates, what seed bank you pick those up at? Have 2 double tap in flower right now both looking good.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 11, 2021)

Double tap 1


Double tap 2


----------



## secretsociety420 (Oct 11, 2021)

@MInewgrow Hey man i've picked them all at Area51, as i said i didn't had any problem with the fems, i told them about the problem maybe they'll solve it by replacing the package but i don't know if they can send overseas so ...


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 11, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> @MInewgrow Hey man i've picked them all at Area51, as i said i didn't had any problem with the fems, i told them about the problem maybe they'll solve it by replacing the package but i don't know if they can send overseas so ...


Yeah I’ve used them 1 time, everything popped, that’s strange the don mega is somewhat a newer strain, well I hope they fix it for you brother!


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 12, 2021)

Here goes


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2021)

Don Juan magic a solfire Masonic collab? Papaya God x don mega? Not much info?


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Don Juan magic a solfire Masonic collab? Papaya God x don mega? Not much info?


That's the info I was given when I asked a couple months ago. I have 2 in veg going right now. I fucked up and drowned the rest on accident.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 17, 2021)

hood candyz


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> hood candyz
> 
> View attachment 5011796


Hey I’m growing your pure Michigan, in tips


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 21, 2021)

Solfire has a web site with pictures and descriptions of their strains, indicating that they've run their gear at least once.

Impressive.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 21, 2021)

I thought cosmic was the same guy that sold the pure Michigan 2, I’ve heard good things bout sol fire anybody want to trade for some?


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 22, 2021)

Double tap pheno 2 


Get some pics of pheno 1 another day.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 30, 2021)

Pheno 1


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 30, 2021)

sol fire gonna always be in our gardens
always the quality and flavors we crave

mind flayer

hood candyz


banana runtz


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Nov 7, 2021)

hood candy update


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 9, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> sol fire gonna always be in our gardens
> always the quality and flavors we crave
> 
> mind flayer
> ...


Tell me more about mindflayer


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2021)

Banana Runtz #2


Lowers

Loving this strain, three in flower, all a little different in terps and structure but all on point. One plant has a weird off banana gas nose , #2 pictured has alluring Runtz terps that makes your mouth water when smelling. Will look to run two of these again. Lowers were hit with some Slice Cream Cake #5 pollen.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 24, 2021)

double tap number 2. Smells fruity with some stank.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 4, 2021)

Double tap number 1

Double tap number 2.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 4, 2021)

solfire has some heat

i grew out a bahama mama cut, crazy yielder for pot size and rock hard purple nugs


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> solfire has some heat
> 
> i grew out a bahama mama cut, crazy yielf for pot size and rock hard purple nugs


Yeah, I haven’t grown anything from him that wasn’t fire.


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> solfire has some heat
> 
> i grew out a bahama mama cut, crazy yielf for pot size and rock hard purple nugs


Tempted to pop a few Bitties. My cookie keeper doesn't yield for shit, only hanging on to it for the unique terps it has. How was the flavor on Bahama Mama & was it a cut of S1's or original cut?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Tempted to pop a few Bitties. My cookie keeper doesn't yield for shit, only hanging on to it for the unique terps it has. How was the flavor on Bahama Mama & was it a cut of S1's or original cut?


It's was found in a pheno hunt, I assume reg but I wasn't there to pop them some time in 2019, at a 502 grow in Washington. It was lemony hash cookies if I remember correctly.. a friend a gave a cut too might still have a cut for me but unknown. Lost my Mac 1 this way as well but oh well, can always get another


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm liking the sound of the bahama mama crosses, sounds like they will have excellent terps, solfire seems like a legit breeder.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm liking the sound of the bahama mama crosses, sounds like they will have excellent terps, solfire seems like a legit breeder.


they have some good breeders stock, i get a lot of OG and WiFi characteristics in their nug structure and overall growth , but much heavier yields when pruned to have lots of tops from a secondary canopy. Bud symmetry is pretty on point but i still dont grow ground nugs


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> It's was found in a pheno hunt, I assume reg but I wasn't there to pop them some time in 2019, at a 502 grow in Washington. It was lemony hash cookies if I remember correctly.. a friend a gave a cut too might still have a cut for me but unknown. Lost my Mac 1 this way as well but oh well, can always get another


Cool man thanks!! Haven’t had anything lemony cookie before. Think the Bitties has more red pop frozen icey terps from the description. Might pop both the Bahama Mama & Bitties, love the bud structure from pics I’ve seen.


----------



## TugthePup (Dec 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm liking the sound of the bahama mama crosses, sounds like they will have excellent terps, solfire seems like a legit breeder.


He has said he grows everything before he works with it. That is already 100% more than a lot of breeders now a days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> He has said he grows everything before he works with it. That is already 100% more than a lot of breeders now a days.


Ya for sure his menu is not too huge, seems like he put pride in his work. I know people here that ran the banana runtz and said it was great. I like the his strains he uses in most of his crosses, the Why U Gelly, Don Mega, Bahama Mama and Black Banana. His runtz crosses look fire as well. After these next packs I'm running probably going to run some Solfire.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> He has said he grows everything before he works with it. That is already 100% more than a lot of breeders now a days.


This is my biggest gripe with a lot of these breeders, the fact that they are chucking strains and not even taking the time to grow them out and take pics and write up a little description of what they find. Solfire at least does that, which I like a lot. Oh, and I also like that they offer 3 seed packs, so people can check them out without comitting to an expensive full pack. I'm going to try them out my next grow, I've got a few Nfsheeesh seeds....that strain name though...


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a couple Bahama Bussdown in early flower. Frosting up fast and starting to purple a bit. Early frosty leaf rubs have a sweet and creamy fruit candy thing going on, very reminiscent of starburst candy's. First time running any Solfire and so far they are looking very nice.


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2021)

Got 3 Bitties getting popped. Looking for that "blockhead" pheno


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 8, 2021)

Don Mega F2. Second run with my remaining seeds. Sexy bag appeal. Great smell and taste. Lacking in punch. Onto Creature Panic


----------



## TheHouseOfGreen420 (Dec 9, 2021)

any1 grown miami mami? Ive been told its the best yielder and very high chance of purple too


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 10, 2021)

TheHouseOfGreen420 said:


> any1 grown miami mami? Ive been told its the best yielder and very high chance of purple too


I just flipped two Miami Mami and two Bahama Berry into flower. The Bahama Berries are HUGE. Out of 39 plants, the BB are the biggest.


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 10, 2021)

Just flipped two Miami Mami and Bahama Berry as well. One of the Miami Mami plants is a beast vigor and structure wise. They‘re all vigorous and whatnot, but the one is a standout. Have two Bahama Mama S1’s in there with other stuff too. The Bahama Mama’s are weirdos, but I’ll still get to check the flower out. Flipped on Sunday.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 10, 2021)

Want the baby cakes


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Dec 10, 2021)

Creature Panic (Creature x Bahama Mama) 
Just flipped to 12/12
I had to make exceptions for other strains and couldn't optimize this plants potential. Have clones and more going. Grows like a weed. If it flowers well ill be stoked. Trunks are twice the size of the other strains.


----------



## higher self (Dec 11, 2021)

Bitties seedlings are growing fast. They will probably catch up to the plants I started a wk before popping the Bitties.


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 16, 2021)

Purple Marmalade 1- Orange peel and new sneakers terps with orange peel stem rubs, lots of foxtailing and heavy stretch. 8/10 potency and great joint terps.



Purple Marmalade 2 - Sour orange and cream smell and taste, more solid and less foxy than the first pheno but still a heavy stretch, same potency and great taste in joints.



Purple Marmalade 3- dirt and pepper terps, small compact structure with solid buds. I didnt like this pheno at all, smoked 1 joint and haven't touched it since.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 17, 2021)

Banana Runtz. About 3 weeks in. I can say she has humongous buds already. This one is the middle height pheno of two other sister seeds. 

Lots of green grass smell still but the candy terps r coming around.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 17, 2021)

Unfortunately, I just pulled about 30 balls off of one of the two Miami Mamis I am currently running. They were on the lowers and the colas. She is 20 days into flower. Im confident that I found them all and removed them. If she/he makes any more, I'll have to get out the axe.


I have another MM and two Bahama Berries that show no intersex traits. Yet, *crosses fingers


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 17, 2021)

Bahama Bussdown doing her thing


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 17, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Unfortunately, I just pulled about 30 balls off of one of the two Miami Mamis I am currently running. They were on the lowers and the colas. She is 20 days into flower. Im confident that I found them all and removed them. If she/he makes any more, I'll have to get out the axe.
> 
> 
> I have another MM and two Bahama Berries that show no intersex traits. Yet, *crosses fingers


Running those and Bahama Mama S1’s. Sunday is 14 days 12/12, so I’ll be going in to clean up and search for balls myself. Fingers crossed over here as well.


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 20, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Unfortunately, I just pulled about 30 balls off of one of the two Miami Mamis I am currently running. They were on the lowers and the colas. She is 20 days into flower. Im confident that I found them all and removed them. If she/he makes any more, I'll have to get out the axe.
> 
> 
> I have another MM and two Bahama Berries that show no intersex traits. Yet, *crosses fingers


I’m pulling them all out for a check this week, but I only see balls on one Miami Mami out of sixteen plants of nine different strains. The one I see is up top. Just a heads up to keep an eye out and maybe run them from clone instead of seed.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 21, 2021)

Pink leaf veins on one of the Bahama Berries. This must be a Bahama mama trait? One of my Miami Mami's also has it


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 21, 2021)

Butties pheno 4


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 21, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Butties pheno 4View attachment 5051415


This one stretched alot but rock hard nuggs everywhere. Sweet candy smell and taste. Lot of lavender and purple colors. Got another pheno number one that is dark purple will get a pic of her soon almost finished.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 21, 2021)

Miami Miami pheno 1 

She still has aways to go but by far biggest bitch I got in the room. Purpling a little


----------



## higher self (Dec 21, 2021)

That Bitties looks fire! The Miami as well @BIANCAADA6 My 3 seedlings of Bitties are coming along nicely. Easy to grow so far


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 21, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Miami Miami pheno 1
> View attachment 5051417
> She still has aways to go but by far biggest bitch I got in the room. Purpling a little


nose on her?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 22, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> nose on her?


Light sweet smell not unpleasant


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 22, 2021)

phoenix fire - pretty sure this was a freebie. Better than most beans I have bought this year.

lineage - (falcon 9 x why u gelly)


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2021)

Bitties 1 purple pheno


----------



## toomp (Dec 31, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bitties 1 purple phenoView attachment 5052978


any intersex traits?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 31, 2021)

toomp said:


> any intersex traits?


Not on the bitties but I had a Bahama mama that went full Hermie had to toss it. Was a free pack. None of the bm were keepers. But had 2 bitties and 1 Miami miami keepers.


----------



## toomp (Dec 31, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Not on the bitties but I had a Bahama mama that went full Hermie had to toss it. Was a free pack. None of the bm were keepers. But had 2 bitties and 1 Miami miami keepers.


disappointing. smoke no good on the bm it looks amazing?
Ill try the bitties hope goes well coming from bm be a shame to lose a season.
got anymore bittie pics?


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 1, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Not on the bitties but I had a Bahama mama that went full Hermie had to toss it. Was a free pack. None of the bm were keepers. But had 2 bitties and 1 Miami miami keepers.


Was excited to run that Bahama Mama , I picked Miami Miami out of that drop hope i can find something fire in that pack. If not I'm looking forward to running my Hood Candyz , Banana Runtz , Dirty Squirt and Banana Bellini. The last Dirty Squirt pictured here I ran I only popped 2 seeds 1 was female I kept it and ran it again . Sadly I didn't keep the cut because it lacked terps BAD but it checked the boxes on everything esle, It was the easiest plant I ever trimmed I wish I kept to cross it to something. But I will for sure run more Dirty Squirt on my next run


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Jan 3, 2022)

There's the stretch on that creature panic.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 4, 2022)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> View attachment 5059519
> There's the stretch on that creature panic.


Looks like its gonna stack hard though


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 4, 2022)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> View attachment 5059519
> There's the stretch on that creature panic.


How many did you pop?

Im interested to see how long these take to flower.I read the Creature cut has a 105 day flowering time

hopefully the Bahama Mama knocks a couple weeks off that


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Jan 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> How many did you pop?
> 
> Im interested to see how long these take to flower.I read the Creature cut has a 105 day flowering time
> 
> hopefully the Bahama Mama knocks a couple weeks off that


I have 4 going now. I never looked at the flower times honestly


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 4, 2022)

with and without flash bitties 1 purple pheno. She is almost black and is super potent.


----------



## toomp (Jan 5, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 5060404View attachment 5060405with and without flash bitties 1 purple pheno. She is almost black and is super potent.


potent?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 5, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 5060404View attachment 5060405with and without flash bitties 1 purple pheno. She is almost black and is super potent.


Phenomenal


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 6, 2022)

toomp said:


> potent?


Sorry been away from phone but yeah staggers you and then piles on not daytime. Almost like slurry drunk lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 6, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Phenomenal


Thanks


----------



## toomp (Jan 6, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Sorry been away from phone but yeah staggers you and then piles on not daytime. Almost like slurry drunk lol.


its ok. I just noticed you said it in the post anyway


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2022)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 5051707
> 
> phoenix fire - pretty sure this was a freebie. Better than most beans I have bought this year.
> 
> lineage - (falcon 9 x why u gelly)


Love seeing this pic. Beautiful grow. I picked up a pack of these along the way. Actually contacted Solfire to find the lineage, was pleasantly surprised to find out Falcon 9 x why u gelly. I grew out WUG and loved botht hat I ran out. Planning on trying her outdoors this summer.


----------



## buddygrows (Jan 15, 2022)

2 different Bosscotti (Biscotti x Don Mega) plants Day 60 ish


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 16, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> 2 different Bosscotti (Biscotti x Don Mega) plants Day 60 ish


nice, whats her terps like? GAs and funk?


----------



## buddygrows (Jan 16, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> nice, whats her terps like? GAs and funk?


The one in first 2 pics smells like berries and grape. Much better and louder one. The other plant just smells like sugar cookies. That one is next to a really loud peppery plant so it'll be easier to tell when I jar these up


----------



## numberfour (Jan 16, 2022)

Banana Runtz #1 - day light pics
Banana OG x Runtz





Smallest out of 3 flowered. Nose is very different but works, like off banana / artificial banana gas hits you first followed by the sweet fruitiness of the runtz. Subtle off / artificial Banana on the inhale, can taste it but its not screaming with the sweet fruitiness of the Runtz on the exhale. Smiley high with a heavy stone. Kept a clone and will run again in the future, need to try #2 and #3 next.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2022)

Banana Runtz #2 - Daylight Pic

Very loud on the nose, instant room filler which just hangs thick in the air, reminds me a lot of the Zkittles I run but Grapefruit seems to be quite dominant. There's no Banana. 

Flavour is intense fresh fruitiness with candy sweetness, can pick out the grapefruit. Again, no Banana.

She was the largest plant out of the three flowered. Buds are silly dense, combine that with an area in the tent with not enough air movement and I ended up losing all the tops and quite a few of the lowers like the one above to mold. You can see some mold on the above bud, just under one of the top sugar leaves. Clones rooted fast in 7 days and I've one #2 in flower now, see how she does from clone with more air movement.


----------



## LtJangle (Jan 23, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Finally popped one of these cake boss freebies, today. View attachment 4447938


How did these turn out for you in the end? I have one female out of a 6 pack freebie, and am about to flower but haven’t found any info. Thank you!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 24, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Banana Runtz #2 - Daylight Pic
> View attachment 5070764
> Very loud on the nose, instant room filler which just hangs thick in the air, reminds me a lot of the Zkittles I run but Grapefruit seems to be quite dominant. There's no Banana.
> 
> ...


Nice grows, thank you for sharing. Good to know about the phenos to be found


----------



## numberfour (Jan 24, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Nice grows, thank you for sharing. Good to know about the phenos to be found


Thanks. Sol was putting 10+ beans in the 6 packs if its a strain that interests you. 

Banana Runtz #3



Another Runtz leaner in nose and flavour although different enough from #2 to give another run. This is a more sweet candy with hints of fruits, really nice on the inhale and exhale. Tight solid frosty buds, mold got the tops but the rest was fine.

Kept a clone of all 3 but just running #2 and #3 this run. #1 was just a little small to put in.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 26, 2022)

Picked up magic don Juan and WUG's recently to add to the collection. Should take some Double Tap, Mindflayer and Miami mami mash them up and see what comes about? The Don Lemon is hitting up lemongrass and 6 different Lemon tree crosses. Phoenix fire has Falcon 9 in it and has me looking forward to it.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 27, 2022)

Gotta love free-99 deals


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 27, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Thanks. Sol was putting 10+ beans in the 6 packs if its a strain that interests you.
> 
> Banana Runtz #3
> View attachment 5073177
> ...


got 11 seeds in my 6 pack. Can't wait to run this.. looks amazing man


----------



## numberfour (Jan 29, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> got 11 seeds in my 6 pack. Can't wait to run this.. looks amazing man


Yea think that's how many I got, always good when a breeder goes a little further. You'll love it, there are some great examples in this thread on and IG.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 29, 2022)

LtJangle said:


> How did these turn out for you in the end? I have one female out of a 6 pack freebie, and am about to flower but haven’t found any info. Thank you!


Nice! I'm excited for you. Mine actually never made it to flower. I shut down for a while soon after popping and just tossed it. 
My bro @Bubby'sndalab just finished an absolutely beautiful one though. I'll see if I can get him to stop by with a smoke report and a couple pics.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 29, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice! I'm excited for you. Mine actually never made it to flower. I shut down for a while soon after popping and just tossed it.
> My bro @Bubby'sndalab just finished an absolutely beautiful one though. I'll see if I can get him to stop by with a smoke report and a couple pics.


here ya go lt.dangle & jgg
cake boss (black betty)


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 1, 2022)

Double tap clone.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Feb 1, 2022)

Creature Panic. Lots of lemon smells. Smallest yield of any solfire I've run. Hope to see a lot of growth soon. In all fairness I ran into an issue for 5 days with temps at 50 to 60 degrees. Probably the reason for the lower yield I'd suppose.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Feb 1, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Double tap clone.


Do you just clone and go or do you top at all or anything? I get so frustrated trying to train clones with alternating nodes


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 2, 2022)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> Do you just clone and go or do you top at all or anything? I get so frustrated trying to train clones with alternating nodes


Most the time I just clone and go, but if it looks like it need some more branching or anything like that I will top it. Sometimes the clones I take will be split into 2 like it’s been topped so just all depends.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Feb 4, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Thanks. Sol was putting 10+ beans in the 6 packs if its a strain that interests you.
> 
> Banana Runtz #3
> View attachment 5073177
> ...


Was recently just thinking about picking up some pack of these myself, thanks for the review.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 8, 2022)

Double tap clone.


----------



## higher self (Feb 8, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Double tap clone.
> 
> View attachment 5082243
> View attachment 5082244
> View attachment 5082245


Damn that looks crazy good & far from finished. What kinda terps you getting? 

My Bitties clones are starting to root. Can't wait to get these in flower! Sol's gear looks & sounds amazing.


----------



## LtJangle (Feb 11, 2022)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> here ya go lt.dangle & jgg
> cake boss (black betty)
> View attachment 5076402View attachment 5076403View attachment 5076404View attachment 5076405


WOW looking great! im coming up on a week of flower and cake boss is looking wonderful. will post pics once they develop a little more. What is the terpene profile like on this lovely example you have here[/QUOTE]


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 11, 2022)

higher self said:


> Damn that looks crazy good & far from finished. What kinda terps you getting?
> 
> My Bitties clones are starting to root. Can't wait to get these in flower! Sol's gear looks & sounds amazing.


His gear is great, terp wise not sure haven’t really pinched hear last run it was like gorilla glue with a sweet backend but shit would just leave you rocked definitely not something you could smoke and plan to accomplish anything


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bahama Berry


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyone ran the Don Mega male crosses? Or more specifically the Don dada? (North Fire cookies x Don mega) ?


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 24, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Bahama Berry
> 
> View attachment 5091256View attachment 5091257View attachment 5091258View attachment 5091259View attachment 5091260


This looks great nice work. I just popped a couple of these, any tips on growing her you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> This looks great nice work. I just popped a couple of these, any tips on growing her you did a fantastic job!


i dont do anything special...she was pretty easy to grow

she was a light feeder in veg and early flower but eventually caught up to the feeding schedule of my other plants


----------



## buddygrows (Feb 24, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Anyone ran the Don Mega male crosses? Or more specifically the Don dada? (North Fire cookies x Don mega) ?


I did Biscotti x Don Mega. I posted a few pages back. The bigger pheno was great and was a lot like GMO. The smaller one was fruity and not as potent.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 24, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I did Biscotti x Don Mega. I posted a few pages back. The bigger pheno was great and was a lot like GMO. The smaller one was fruity and not as potent.


Thanks for the insight!

Would you say the male is dominant in the crosses or not? 

The Only pack that's available to me is the Northfire cookies x don mega and im hella tired of running cookies crosses xD


----------



## buddygrows (Feb 25, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Would you say the male is dominant in the crosses or not?
> 
> The Only pack that's available to me is the Northfire cookies x don mega and im hella tired of running cookies crosses xD


I'd say the male is dominant. The smaller plant definitely had the Black Banana coming through even if the GMO wasn't. I'd be down to send a few Bosscotti seeds if you wanted to try it.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 25, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I'd say the male is dominant. The smaller plant definitely had the Black Banana coming through even if the GMO wasn't. I'd be down to send a few Bosscotti seeds if you wanted to try it.


That is too generous of you man! I am all the way in South Africa though  

Im wanting to buy some seeds, but what's available out here is very limited.


----------



## smsmss1234 (Feb 27, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I think Im gonna grab the Bahama Berry


how a was that bahama berry? Im thinking about picking up a pack of them and cant find reviews anywhere


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 27, 2022)

I just germ'd my first seed from Solfire and I'm impressed with the quality of the seeds themselves-they are fully mature, large, and obviously hand picked. All things you should expect from a breeder, but which too often you don't see.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 27, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I just germ'd my first seed from Solfire and I'm impressed with the quality of the seeds themselves-they are fully mature, large, and obviously hand picked. All things you should expect from a breeder, but which too often you don't see.



The bosscotti i germed that month are looking steller, should be in flower soon


----------



## higher self (Feb 27, 2022)

I have 2 of my Bitties about to get flipped soon. Want wait I feel like 1 of the 3 I have is going to be a real banger! Like Rurumo said I've been impressed since I germed these seeds.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 1, 2022)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cak2rf_P_o4/


----------



## higher self (Mar 1, 2022)

Those Gary crosses sound tempting. Can't wait to see pics on all of them


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 1, 2022)

higher self said:


> Those Gary crosses sound tempting. Can't wait to see pics on all of them


I thought I have enough Gary crosses but then their marketing got me. Just slap “Exclusive” on it - hook line and sinker they got me lol.
How do you get in on the gas nana?


----------



## higher self (Mar 1, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I thought I have enough Gary crosses but then their marketing got me. Just slap “Exclusive” on it - hook line and sinker they got me lol.
> How do you get in on the gas nana?


Lol I feel for you man! The way I've seen Gary looking combined with Bahama Mama sounds amazing. Wondering about the "exclusive" label myself. Also interested in what the freebies will be, sure it will add on to more of the hype for the drop. By the 17th I'll have one of my Bitties in flower so I'll see what kinda impression it leaves on me before buying more seeds I don't need lol!


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Double tap


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Ordered some bahama berry and bahama bussdown.. going to start a couple when I get the packs Monday. Might order a couple from the new drop.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes sir.


----------



## phelix (Mar 17, 2022)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> A couple of different Banana Bellini at 71 12/12 before the chop.
> 
> View attachment 4910152View attachment 4910153


I am a little over a month into my grow with Solfire "Banana Bellini" I can't really find anything about this strain anywhere. Those images look pretty good. Did you enjoy it? Any other pictures of it?


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 17, 2022)

Picked up the Weekend at Garys and the Gas Nanas today. Anyone else?


----------



## higher self (Mar 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Picked up the Weekend at Garys and the Gas Nanas today. Anyone else?


Where did you cop 5hem from, good pick up! My ass thought the drop was tomorrow smh. Was eying the Gas Nanas but its probably best I don't buy anymore seeds, until 420 sales at least lol! Really want to see how my Bitties finish out before more Sol gear.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 17, 2022)

phelix said:


> I am a little over a month into my grow with Solfire "Banana Bellini" I can't really find anything about this strain anywhere. Those images look pretty good. Did you enjoy it? Any other pictures of it?
> View attachment 5103355


I really liked the Banana Bellini and wish that I kept that pheno around longer, had a really great buzz and terp profile to it, everyone really enjoyed it. She was slow to mature needing almost 11 weeks of flower so I let her go..........sadly no more pics of it and I couldnt find much info or pics either when I ran them.


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 18, 2022)

higher self said:


> Where did you cop 5hem from, good pick up! My ass thought the drop was tomorrow smh. Was eying the Gas Nanas but its probably best I don't buy anymore seeds, until 420 sales at least lol! Really want to see how my Bitties finish out before more Sol gear.


I knew it was on 3/17, I saw 12am EST somewhere. Anyway I never bought them before so went to their site, found the banks I used before, and found them. Just checked, Neptune has most and I also got one from Hembra (before I checked Nep). I typically only run 3-4 tops at a time. I wanted to get the Caribbean Creme or the GDP cross. So if either of ya scoop one of them and want to swap half pack or whatever LMK. GO get em!! I took a leap of faith on them I have never ran the gear but it looks fire, and candidly I am tired of Rado gear. I have one Bahama berry about 30 days from flip, that's it. Can't wait. Have a great weekend, let me know if you scoop anything.


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 18, 2022)

Appears Area51 has them too. I wanted the Space Juice and they happen to have it right now. Another pack, damn gonna piss off the old lady argh. I should have at least got something girly sounding like Caribbean creme for her LOL. Im still relatively new to growing. I see pics of the Gas Nana and its a bit leafy for a Gary Cross. Is that how most Runtz are, a bit on the leafier side? Is that the zkittlez?


----------



## higher self (Mar 18, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I knew it was on 3/17, I saw 12am EST somewhere. Anyway I never bought them before so went to their site, found the banks I used before, and found them. Just checked, Neptune has most and I also got one from Hembra (before I checked Nep). I typically only run 3-4 tops at a time. I wanted to get the Caribbean Creme or the GDP cross. So if either of ya scoop one of them and want to swap half pack or whatever LMK. GO get em!! I took a leap of faith on them I have never ran the gear but it looks fire, and candidly I am tired of Rado gear. I have one Bahama berry about 30 days from flip, that's it. Can't wait. Have a great weekend, let me know if you scoop anything.


Ok cool! I'm sure some of the new drop will still be around by next month or a sale that I can't resist lol. I'm just tight on cash currently. I feel you on the Rado gear although I grow my oldest stuff from him 1st, I have a lot of Grape Pie crosses to get to. 

Sol gears looks banging on their IG, no larfy plants is what I love to see. My Bitties is finishing its stretch, well see how she starts to stack soon. One thing I've noticed about Sol is that they use Exotic Genetics cuts but thankfully don't charge the same prices as Exotic. Some breeders like to mark up the prices for those collaborations. Was looking at that Funky Charms cut & packs are still available but that Bahama Mama is making some killer crosses!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Picked up the Weekend at Garys and the Gas Nanas today. Anyone else?


 You got the eye, i got the exact same 2 packs. That GDP Pluto


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 18, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> You got the eye, i got the exact same 2 packs. That GDP Pluto


Sweet, looking forward to seeing it! I actually found the gdp on another site and I think terpy was going to drop some too if his site ever works.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Couple days and this double tap is done.


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 20, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Couple days and this double tap is done.
> View attachment 5104927
> View attachment 5104931
> View attachment 5104932
> View attachment 5104935


dayum nice work brother I can't wait to hear how this tastes. smell? good job~


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 20, 2022)

By the way shot out to Hembra Genetics I ordered weekend at Garys thur afternoon it was here Saturday morning. 3 different freebies, 1 being solfire.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 20, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> dayum nice work brother I can't wait to hear how this tastes. smell? good job~


This is a clone I grew last round...it had that gorilla glue smell with some funky to it.. taste is about the same besides maybe alittle more sweetness with the glue taste...very potent. Definitely not day time weed.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 20, 2022)

Double Tap gave great returns when I pressed the flower into rosin, think I need to revisit that half pack.

Banana Runtz #2 - Keeper, but I got her no where near her full potential this run.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 21, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Double Tap gave great returns when I pressed the flower into rosin, think I need to revisit that half pack.
> 
> Banana Runtz #2 - Keeper, but I got her no where near her full potential this run.
> View attachment 5104949


Fantastic work all around.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 21, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I thought I have enough Gary crosses but then their marketing got me. Just slap “Exclusive” on it - hook line and sinker they got me lol.
> How do you get in on the gas nana?


Those exclusives bonus packs usually given if you buy the whole line/box set.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Double tap. I have a cold so can’t smell shit right now. But last run she would knock you on ur ass!


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 1, 2022)

My Solfire NSFSHEEESH is my early favorite of my new 4 strain grow, super vigorous growth and big sawtooth leaves, it's a cool little plant (in spite of the name).


----------



## ichimoto (Apr 2, 2022)

Bitties...start week 8 under led


----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 5, 2022)

smsmss1234 said:


> how a was that bahama berry? Im thinking about picking up a pack of them and cant find reviews anywhere


Bahama Berry week 7


----------



## numberfour (Apr 6, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Double tap. I have a cold so can’t smell shit right now. But last run she would knock you on ur ass!
> View attachment 5108102


Nice, reminds me of the #5 I ran. I've still half a pack and need to run again after seeing your pic, Double Tap gave me huge yields when pressed for flower rosin. Heavy af stone from a DAB


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 6, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Nice, reminds me of the #5 I ran. I've still half a pack and need to run again after seeing your pic, Double Tap gave me huge yields when pressed for flower rosin. Heavy af stone from a DAB


Yeah, every double tap I have run has been good in its own way, great high and flavor, easy to grow! Going to start a couple of these bahama mamma crosses in the next week


----------



## TheRagingWeirdo (Apr 16, 2022)

Bahama Berry Day 47. It's actually got purple trichs. I'm curious how long people are letting it go for...


----------



## ichimoto (Apr 16, 2022)

seems nice! How tall are the plants now?


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 20, 2022)

Grabbed a pack of Sol Sonic today, hoping for some tasty nugs!


----------



## 2minTurkish (Apr 21, 2022)

Has anyone here grown out Bahama Peel? Im thinking about picking up a pack.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 22, 2022)

Here is my Nsfsheeesh 5 days into flower, I couldn't resist taking a pic of this monster leaf.


----------



## higher self (May 9, 2022)

Bitties wk 7. Would of liked the short stacking nodes like it says in description (all 3 phenos stretch alot) but it has tight nugs from top to bottom. Smells make me think of the pink starburst it's not overly fruity & has this musky pine funk. Got another pheno drying up for a smoke report soon, should be flavorful out the vape at least.


----------



## ichimoto (May 10, 2022)

I just ended a Bitties run. Great plant with a lot of snow,but also big difference in yield between the plants.

Does anyone knows a solfire strain with big yield and medium sized


----------



## afterburner (May 14, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> My Solfire NSFSHEEESH is my early favorite of my new 4 strain grow, super vigorous growth and big sawtooth leaves, it's a cool little plant (in spite of the name).
> View attachment 5111620


I just bought this strain. Is it frosty,dank?


----------



## Rurumo (May 14, 2022)

afterburner said:


> I just bought this strain. Is it frosty,dank?


I just updated the 4x4 grow in my sig with new pics of the NSFSHEEESH if you want to check them out. It's the star of the show at this point-it has a wonderful growth habit with strong vigor and really interesting/unusual leaves and extra strong stems. Flowers aren't far along, but they do have some nice early frost/stickiness and after growing a ton of plants at this stage, I expect this plant will be incredibly dank-possibly a keeper, and I'm very picky about what to keep.


----------



## onewize1 (May 18, 2022)

Cocabam said:


> Purple Marmalade 1- Orange peel and new sneakers terps with orange peel stem rubs, lots of foxtailing and heavy stretch. 8/10 potency and great joint terps.
> View attachment 5047838
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have that last pheno. Looks exactly like it and the smell... like a cooked hamburger off a grill.. lol.. fr tho. How many days did it flower?


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jun 4, 2022)

Got Miami Mami going into week 2 of flower. Super excited about this one. Took a couple clones. Stem rub smells like a mojito. Grown under the mars hydro fc 800


----------



## buddygrows (Jun 11, 2022)

Does anyone know what's the lineage behind strawberry jelly?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 11, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


>


damn that's a photogenic plant


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 11, 2022)

This is my third round of bitties 1 she is all anyone talks about. Purple thru and thru. Big thanks to the people at sol fire.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 11, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Does anyone know what's the lineage behind strawberry jelly?


I believe the strawberry jelly is a cut of mimosa


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2022)

Bitties is nice can't wait to dial my pheno in with my new lights. Its my goto smoke in the mornings right now, it has replaced my tea & caffeine beverages. Nugs are creamy fruit with pine & gas terps & taste like cookie spice on exhale.


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 13, 2022)

Here is the NFSHEEESH at 7 weeks:




I want to try the bitties next!


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jun 13, 2022)

First time running Solfire, definitely slept on him. His gear looks consistently good. I also picked up some gas nana (banana runtz x Gary) & space juice (GDP Pluto x bahama mama) which are both going in the ground for next round


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 14, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> First time running Solfire, definitely slept on him. His gear looks consistently good. I also picked up some gas nana (banana runtz x Gary) & space juice (GDP Pluto x bahama mama) which are both going in the ground for next round


Just flipped 4x8 and have Weekend Garys and Gas Nana. Ill be sure to post up in about 5 weeks, first time running Solfire here too!


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jun 30, 2022)

Week 5 Miami Mami: Smells really nice, kinda like a dank mojito. We’ll see how she smokes in the end...


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 1, 2022)

Miami Miami turned this color in 80° room. Smells sweet and candy like.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 1, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Week 5 Miami Mami: Smells really nice, kinda like a dank mojito. We’ll see how she smokes in the end...View attachment 5157157


I posted my Miami Miami she fades almost black at end be interested to know how yours does.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 1, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 5157269
> Miami Miami turned this color in 80° room. Smells sweet and candy like.


Here’s a better pic. I also have the room set to 80. Slowly seeing the pink come through. Excited to see those colors develop


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 2, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Here’s a better pic. I also have the room set to 80. Slowly seeing the pink come through. Excited to see those colors develop
> 
> View attachment 5157587


We got like 110 average per plant yeild was really good week 5 we defold aggressive really helped over all. Using 760watt leds.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bitties 1 no flash real 
Bitties 1 flash on
Bitties4 couple weeks left


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2022)

Bitties is no doubt my favorite smoke right now! I love the buzz, for me it's gives nice body high with energetic tunnel vision like focus. Might do a reversal with my cut for next seed run. Got some other keepers it would pair well with.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 5, 2022)

higher self said:


> Bitties is no doubt my favorite smoke right now! I love the buzz, for me it's gives nice body high with energetic tunnel vision like focus. Might do a reversal with my cut for next seed run. Got some other keepers it would pair well with.


Yeah I retired a couple of mom's and I am running 4 sol fire mom's I got two distinct phenos from bitties and Miami Miami here everyone loves purple mix that with potency it's hard to beat.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 5, 2022)

She's getting there...9.5 weeks I think? NSFSHEEESH.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2022)

I scored a weekend at garys pack and pushin p for bahama mama crosses. From what Ive seen as keepers the most of the strain bahama mama crosses definitely heavily lean towards the Bahama mama which is not a bad thing


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 8, 2022)

Miami mami Day 46, getting close to the finish line


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 8, 2022)

Baby Cakes day 46. This one was a freebie from Area 51. Frosty and dense nugs with a dank cake batter smell to it.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bitties 1 one week cure random bud outta the jar. No flash.
This what it looks like broken up has a real loud kush smell shit looks black asf. Not a daytime smoke real heavy lethargic.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 10, 2022)

Day 26 Miami Miami. Tallest in tent and Happy as fuck


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 11, 2022)

If anyone has a pack of the LSP “Lumpy Space Princess” by Solfire or a keeper someone already has a mother, if they’re feeling like doing the lords work. How do people do it again... “I have this extra kidney”. Only strain I can’t get my hands... so now I really want it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 11, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> If anyone has a pack of the LSP “Lumpy Space Princess” by Solfire or a keeper someone already has a mother, if they’re feeling like doing the lords work. How do people do it again... “I have this extra kidney”. Only strain I can’t get my hands... so now I really want it.


got two tester packs today, one is Caesar x LSP and the other is Lumpy Runtz 2, which is trop runtz x lsp. I had to look up the lsp. Think they have worked the lumpy runtz, the caesar cross is the tester. Crazy you brought that one up, lol


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 11, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> got two tester packs today, one is Caesar x LSP and the other is Lumpy Runtz 2, which is trop runtz x lsp. I had to look up the lsp. Think they have worked the lumpy runtz, the caesar cross is the tester. Crazy you brought that one up, lol


Oh Dang. That is fortunate. Lmk how the line turns out. I’ll just wait on Solfire. If you got his ear, preach that LSP BX. God bless man.


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 12, 2022)

Good day gang. d28 shot of Weekend at Garys. Couple phenos going but this one looks most promising. Have a blessed day


----------



## Northeastern (Jul 15, 2022)

Chopped Gas-Nana day 49. She smells like banana laffy taffy with creamy gas.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 15, 2022)

Northeastern said:


> Chopped Gas-Nana day 49. She smells like banana laffy taffy with creamy gas. View attachment 5164058View attachment 5164059View attachment 5164060View attachment 5164061


day 49? damn


----------



## Er3 (Jul 15, 2022)

This whole page rocks, great job growers


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2022)

Looks good tho imo looks like it could have went a bit longer & bulked up more.


----------



## ichimoto (Jul 16, 2022)

Is this a tall plant or medium. What's the size?


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 16, 2022)

I have 2 Banana runtz, Miami Miami , Banana Bellini , Hood Candyz , Bahama Mama going right now 1 month in will get pictures of them soon.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 16, 2022)

Will get separate pictures soon


----------



## Northeastern (Jul 16, 2022)

higher self said:


> Looks good tho imo looks like it could have went a bit longer & bulked up more.


Yea I agree it possibly could of did a extra week or two. I’m in the process of moving apartments and had to chop earlier then I would of liked. I cloned her so I can be more patient and dial her next run though!


----------



## Northeastern (Jul 16, 2022)

ichimoto said:


> Is this a tall plant or medium. What's the size?


 This was in a super soil mix in 5 gallon grow bag. She stayed pretty short and bushy but stretched in flower like crazy. She stretched like 3x her height.


----------



## tomram (Jul 17, 2022)

hii
bahama berry  49 d flo 12/12


flash


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 17, 2022)

Miami mami just getting put into 12/12. Incredibly excited from what I've seen from her so far and previous pics of other people's grow. Looks like I need to get some Bitties into my next grow along with the Don Lemon I am making f2's of.

Around 3 ft in a 2 gallon fabric pot.
I have a few going outdoors in 5 gallons. They are getting knocked up with a Sunshine #4 × cakefighter male.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2022)

Banana Runtz 1 month


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2022)

If you had to pick from the new mind flayer crosses which one of these would you go with- block monster(hood candy x mind flayer), turnt(rozay cake x mind flayer), or mega mind(don mega x mind flayer)? Im leaning towards the block monster or turnt. 

I already have packs of the weekend at garys, why u gelly s1, gelly biscuit, and pushin P.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> If you had to pick from the new mind flayer crosses which one of these would you go with- block monster(hood candy x mind flayer), turnt(rozay cake x mind flayer), or mega mind(don mega x mind flayer)? Im leaning towards the block monster or turnt.
> 
> I already have packs of the weekend at garys, why u gelly s1, belly biscuit, and pushin P.


Id grab Block Monster. I'm growing a Hood Candyz right now and its the best candy smell ive smelt on weed. I can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Id grab Block Monster. I'm growing a Hood Candyz right now and its the best candy smell ive smelt on weed. I can't wait to smoke it.


Ya from what Ive the hood candyz is absolute fire, i do have a decent amount of runtz crosses in my library


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya from what Ive the hood candyz is absolute fire, i do have a decent amount of runtz crosses in my library


Yeah I would def grab that!! Once i get this job going I'm going to grab that pack probably as well as Papa Don to find a nice Papaya Cake leaner


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Yeah I would def grab that!! Once i get this job going I'm going to grab that pack probably as well as Papa Don to find a nice Papaya Cake leaner


The turnt looks fire as well, its crossed with relentless genetics rozay cake, some I'm sure it will have some fire bag appeal and terps, relentless rozay, trop cookies, and #1 stunna are fire strains.. I have a pack of relentless queen of the south. That why the turnt caught my eye


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 17, 2022)

Misterpiff's queen of the south looks insane on his IG. Really want some relentless


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2022)

Honestly solfire is putting out some heat, you can't beat their genetics. They're pretty easy to grow, always come our looking fuego with great terps and the seeds are reasonably priced. Anyone getting in to growing or people not trying to spend $250+ on a pack should check them out. I like what im seeing from them as well as raw genetics and LIT Farms for somewhat newer breeders.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Honestly solfire is putting out some heat, you can't beat their genetics. They're pretty easy to grow, always come our looking fuego with great terps and the seeds are reasonably priced. Anyone getting in to growing or people not trying to spend $250+ on a pack should check them out. I like what im seeing from them as well as raw genetics and LIT Farms for somewhat newer breeders.


Sol is there for questions as well. Another great perk for anyone getting into growing.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 17, 2022)

Cracked the Space Juice and Gas Nana pack. Within 24 hours I already got a tap root showing. Really good stuff coming from Solfire. Excited to smash these 2 cultivars.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Cracked the Space Juice and Gas Nana pack. Within 24 hours I already got a tap root showing. Really good stuff coming from Solfire. Excited to smash these 2 cultivars.


you're lucky you got that space juice, I tried to get that but it sold out right when I was going to pull the trigger.. grandaddy pluto is fire


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 17, 2022)

Haven’t heard much about pluto so it kinda caught my eye. I know gas house also has a pluto cultivar. Hoping solfire used that same cut because it does look fuego


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> grandaddy pluto is fire


have you tried it? exotic and others use the cut too


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Beginning of week 6, of the 4 phenos I have (2 gas nana and 2 weekend at Gary) weekend #2 looks very promising. Have a blessed day gang.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 20, 2022)

got some bahama bussdown, bahama berry, why u gelly s1, hood candyz, gelly biscuit and some alien matter x blackberry wedding cake going. Will go into flower in about a month


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 21, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> got some bahama bussdown, bahama berry, why u gelly s1, hood candyz, gelly biscuit and some alien matter x blackberry wedding cake going. Will go into flower in about a month
> View attachment 5167067


Nice group of plants, looking forward to seeing how these develop. I vaped my first Solfire strain yesterday and it was the best herb I've had in 2 years.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 21, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Nice group of plants, looking forward to seeing how these develop. I vaped my first Solfire strain yesterday and it was the best herb I've had in 2 years.


Thank you , I’m glad more ppl are testing out solfire and getting awesome results! Everything I have grown from him has been absolutely fire.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 21, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Nice group of plants, looking forward to seeing how these develop. I vaped my first Solfire strain yesterday and it was the best herb I've had in 2 years.


I have miami mami and baby cake coming down next weekend. Super excited to share how they smoke


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 21, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> I have miami mami and baby cake coming down next weekend. Super excited to share how they smoke


Be sure to share pics, it's awesome how many of us have plants coming down right now!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 22, 2022)

won a free pack from Solfire and having a hard time deciding which pack to get

Bitties or Baby Cakes?


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> won a free pack from Solfire and having a hard time deciding which pack to get
> 
> Bitties or Baby Cakes?


Congrats! Ive seen lots of bitites and it all looks good. Either way Im sure you'll strike fire


----------



## higher self (Jul 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> won a free pack from Solfire and having a hard time deciding which pack to get
> 
> Bitties or Baby Cakes?


 Nice! Bitties for sure!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 22, 2022)

Bitties


----------



## ichimoto (Jul 22, 2022)

look out for Herma with the Bitties


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 24, 2022)

*Day 36 Miami Miami *


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> have you tried it? exotic and others use the cut too


No I haven't, it comes from gas house I believe and read it super potent think cookies did a collab that got its name out there. I'm just super nostalgic for GDP and heard that cross is pretty good. I have always thought a lot more of the hype strains have GDP downtime line their lineage then they'd like to lead on.


----------



## higher self (Jul 26, 2022)

Got my new Solfire gear!


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 26, 2022)

D43 Weekend at Garys. They got away from me and were underfed a bit. Pheno 1 leans more Gary IMO, while the other leans more Bahama Mama.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 27, 2022)

Banana Runtz


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 27, 2022)

Banana Runtz day 43. took a picture this time instead of video lol


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jul 30, 2022)

Miami Mami right before chop on day 68. Should be an easy trim. Hopefully she smokes well, she has the looks!


----------



## Mrpfffff (Jul 31, 2022)

Day 40 Bitties 
They smell great like berries and pink bubblegum, they grew much taller than expected and are prone to light bleaching x'D but these nugs are pretty on point. Sorry for the hairs xD


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 2, 2022)

Babies looking good. About 3-4 weeks from flower, going to put them all into 5 gallon buckets in 2
Weeks. Going to clone them all and see what I want to keep once into flower. Looking for 1 or 2 new mom plants.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 3, 2022)

I missed the insane pheno I found in these so I am hoping for a something similar or maybe better maybe…..


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 3, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> I missed the insane pheno I found in these so I am hoping for a something similar or maybe better maybe…..
> View attachment 5174422


That looks really good, I want to see pics of those plants! I have a trop cookies bx I really want to run because they're such pretty flowers and because it's really nice to keep a strong orange flavored strain in the rotation. Your plants are going to be beautiful.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 3, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> That looks really good, I want to see pics of those plants! I have a trop cookies bx I really want to run because they're such pretty flowers and because it's really nice to keep a strong orange flavored strain in the rotation. Your plants are going to be beautiful.


Here is my keep pheno from the last pack, amazing creamy orange terps I miss it!


----------



## Masonic (Aug 4, 2022)

I've grabbed some Don Mega F2s for a future run. Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 5, 2022)

Masonic said:


> I've grabbed some Don Mega F2s for a future run. Anyone had any experience with them?


I ain’t grown it, smoked it, amazing smoke deep gas funky rotten fruit terp very complex, plants go black in flower


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 10, 2022)

Miami mami knocked up with Doc-D/Strayfox's white haze x Skunk 91. Easy to grow plant.


----------



## Masonic (Aug 11, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> I ain’t grown it, smoked it, amazing smoke deep gas funky rotten fruit terp very complex, plants go black in flower


Awesome. My next run for sure.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Aug 11, 2022)

Miami Mami all trimmed up. Terps are interesting. Loud funky gas smell with hints of fruit. Going to cure her for 3 weeks and then smoke test it  Overall, I pulled a little over 5 oz from a 5 gal pot. Not terrible yield, but hoping to improve next run. I took 4 cuts so I’ll dial her in better for this next round. Some growing notes for anyone currently running her, this pheno was able to handle higher EC and PPFD loads without showing much stress.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Aug 18, 2022)

Smoke report after 14 days curing Miami mami:

Aroma: Funky tropical gas. She‘s pungent, but not overpowering. Makes you want to keep your nose in the jar. I will say, I wish it had a bit more fruitiness to balance the gas out. I feel like its leaning more on the gassy side which is not a bad thing. This makes me want to hunt the rest of this pack.

Flavor: Earthy and bitter papaya on the inhale, sweet gas on the exhale.

Effects: 50/50. It has a nice creative onset. After 10 minutes, I was spacing out watching a movie. I had to rewind a couple of times lol.

Potency: Rolled up a 1g joint and smoked 3/4 so far. Its decently potent. Got me pretty high for sure. 

Overall: Good genetics and decent flavor. Excited to grow out gas nana and space juice to see what kind of terps I find.


----------



## tomram (Aug 20, 2022)

hii
bahama berry pretty and sweet strawberry smell plants very quickly ending
53 day flo


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 20, 2022)

Miami Miami day 67 chopped


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 21, 2022)

The Miami Miami is a stacker, Head to toe, I only threw one seed down but I'm growing more this next round. As for terps it was a weird one when I was able to smell could never pin point it.. Can't taste or smell anything right now so hopefully I get those sense's back


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Aug 21, 2022)

Sols gear is fire.


----------



## vchavez (Aug 22, 2022)

If any want to check my Solfire Journal that I started 3 days ago growing
*Weekend at Gary (Gary x Bahama Mama)* and *Caribbean Creme (Bakers Dozen x Bahama Mama) 
using Coco with Floraflex line.*

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mars-hydro-sp3000-solfire-seeds-floraflex.1078967/#post-17056796


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> The Miami Miami is a stacker, Head to toe, I only threw one seed down but I'm growing more this next round. As for terps it was a weird one when I was able to smell could never pin point it.. Can't taste or smell anything right now so hopefully I get those sense's back


Did you have covid? I did and lost my sense of taste and smell for about 3 weeks. Its was so weird eating food when it had no taste, made me lose my appetite some what.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you have covid? I did and lost my sense of taste and smell for about 3 weeks. Its was so weird eating food when it had no taste, made me lose my appetite some what.


i think it was my sinuses , I'm regaining my senses after 3 days, I totally get you with losing your appetite .. food doesn't taste like anything and its like WHY EAT? no pleasure in it lmao


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> i think it was my sinuses , I'm regaining my senses after 3 days, I totally get you with losing your appetite .. food doesn't taste like anything and its like WHY EAT? no pleasure in it lmao


ya this sounds gross but when I had covid, food just felt like moosh in your mouth. I'm double vaxxed, I put off getting the booster(just kind of forgot) and got covid this summer. It sucked.. the omicron variant is no joke- had the worst sore throat I ever had in my life and ran a temp.. felt like shit for about a week than felt better but energy levels took about a month to come back, was just lethargic which felt like forever, dropped about 11 lbs from not eating much.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya this sounds gross but when I had covid, food just felt like moosh in your mouth. I'm double vaxxed, I put off getting the booster(just kind of forgot) and got covid this summer. It sucked.. the omicron variant is no joke- had the worst sore throat I ever had in my life and ran a temp.. felt like shit for about a week than felt better but energy levels took about a month to come back, was just lethargic which felt like forever, dropped about 11 lbs from not eating much.


So i too lost uhm 7? lbs, and i couldnt eat at all but i still had taste and smell, 
ididnt eat for like 7?days i lived off liquids andsome freezies maybe 

I had the worst fever ive ever had I was at 103 for 48 hours, than i testedand it said negative, I was down for like a week with a fever ,sleep all that , than i was better no fever and i felt a little funny, and i tested again and it said positive and i was like positive for almost 2 weeks. and I had the whole fever situation for a week before that 


It was no joke. 

totally unrelated to the topic but i just wanted to say it was similar ,


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2022)

sunni said:


> So i too lost uhm 7? lbs, and i couldnt eat at all but i still had taste and smell,
> ididnt eat for like 7?days i lived off liquids andsome freezies maybe
> 
> I had the worst fever ive ever had I was at 103 for 48 hours, than i testedand it said negative, I was down for like a week with a fever ,sleep all that , than i was better no fever and i felt a little funny, and i tested again and it said positive and i was like positive for almost 2 weeks. and I had the whole fever situation for a week before that
> ...


Ya I only could eat popsicles for a almost a week because of my sore throat. Think I might have put down some crackers thats about it. It hasn't really been in the news as much but it seems a lot of people were getting covid this summer. 103 temp is serious, I dont think mine got was high but felt awful for about week and was in bed the whole time with fever + chills, migraine, and throat the felt like swallowing knives. Nothing has knocked me off my feet like that since I had the flu as kid, it was humbling to say the least. O ya throwing up with severe sore throat is probably the worse thing in the world, thought I was going to pass out from the pain.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 22, 2022)

sunni said:


> So i too lost uhm 7? lbs, and i couldnt eat at all but i still had taste and smell,
> ididnt eat for like 7?days i lived off liquids andsome freezies maybe
> 
> I had the worst fever ive ever had I was at 103 for 48 hours, than i testedand it said negative, I was down for like a week with a fever ,sleep all that , than i was better no fever and i felt a little funny, and i tested again and it said positive and i was like positive for almost 2 weeks. and I had the whole fever situation for a week before that
> ...


Was that from OG Covid, Delta, or Omicron? I still haven't got it yet, not looking foward to that!


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Was that from OG Covid, Delta, or Omicron? I still haven't got it yet, not looking foward to that!


it was early this month so i guess the newest one probably, who the fuck knows.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Was that from OG Covid, Delta, or Omicron? I still haven't got it yet, not looking foward to that!


Sorry not this thread is getting off topic but likely what I had was omicron ba.5. It's what a lot of people have been getting lately. The new symptom that keeps popping up with the newest omicron variant is a severe sore throat.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Aug 23, 2022)

Status update on gas nana and space juice 1 week after transplanting them in 5 gal pots:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 24, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Was that from OG Covid, Delta, or Omicron? I still haven't got it yet, not looking foward to that!


Well shit. I guess it's our turn now, . My sons girlfriends parents just tested positive and so did he. He's got the temp and aches. So we're all gonna get it now. Shitty,


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 24, 2022)

..


PadawanWarrior said:


> Well shit. I guess it's our turn now, . My sons girlfriends parents just tested positive and so did he. He's got the temp and aches. So we're all gonna get it now. Shitty,


Aww man that sucks. Zinc & Vit C my doc told me when I get it. Vit D is also a good idea going foward (we'll probably keep getting it again) maybe 2-5000iu/day. Some studies have shown CBD to help, although I'm sure everyone on here already has enough cbd in their system


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 24, 2022)

sunni said:


> So i too lost uhm 7? lbs, and i couldnt eat at all but i still had taste and smell,
> ididnt eat for like 7?days i lived off liquids andsome freezies maybe
> 
> I had the worst fever ive ever had I was at 103 for 48 hours, than i testedand it said negative, I was down for like a week with a fever ,sleep all that , than i was better no fever and i felt a little funny, and i tested again and it said positive and i was like positive for almost 2 weeks. and I had the whole fever situation for a week before that
> ...


Did you get the booster, or just the first 2 vaccines? I think I'm gonna go get the first booster. It's been over a year since my 2nd shot.

OK, sorry, no more hijacking, I promise,


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did you get the booster, or just the first 2 vaccines? I think I'm gonna go get the first booster. It's been over a year since my 2nd shot.
> 
> OK, sorry, no more hijacking, I promise,


im not vaccinated (for covid), my husband is , there was no difference between our sickness.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 25, 2022)

There a whole thread to talk jab guys


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 2, 2022)

I finally get to run Solfire genetics! They've always been the big one for me. The first pics of plants I saw that really amazed me. But they were expensive and I was inexperienced, so I stuck to my ilgm seeds and learned a bit. At this point, 6 months in, I'd consider myself a super expert, or "ultra expert" I was thinking, and figure I'm finally ready for some Solfire.  But seriously, I think I can handle this. I just germinated ethos end game x grampas stash and a couple runtz x zkittles, so I'll have to wait a couple months. Ethos was another big one for me.


----------



## superdank330 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hell yeah! Welcome! I need to buy some more Solfire for me too


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2022)

My Bitties grows soo easy you definitely don't need to be any "Ultra Expert"  to grow her. I would be poppimg that Animal Face cross 1st, what a score!


----------



## SFGiantt (Sep 3, 2022)

That Bad Kitty freebie looks bomb!!


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 3, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> That Bad Kitty freebie looks bomb!!


Hells yeah! Now I'm doubly excited


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 4, 2022)

ClaytonNewbilFontaine said:


> I finally get to run Solfire genetics! They've always been the big one for me. The first pics of plants I saw that really amazed me. But they were expensive and I was inexperienced, so I stuck to my ilgm seeds and learned a bit. At this point, 6 months in, I'd consider myself a super expert, or "ultra expert" I was thinking, and figure I'm finally ready for some Solfire.  But seriously, I think I can handle this. I just germinated ethos end game x grampas stash and a couple runtz x zkittles, so I'll have to wait a couple months. Ethos was another big one for me. View attachment 5191714


Hunting FIRE in those packs. F2's of that Bad Kitty would be nice, hint hunt. Which seedbank sent those freebies. Would love them in my Solfire collection. Mindflayer is very frosty. Running Miami mami and absolutely love her. Next from Solfire for me is Don Lemon and Black banana f2's 
Enjoy the grow


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 4, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Hunting FIRE in those packs. F2's of that Bad Kitty would be nice, hint hunt. Which seedbank sent those freebies. Would love them in my Solfire collection. Mindflayer is very frosty. Running Miami mami and absolutely love her. Next from Solfire for me is Don Lemon and Black banana f2's
> Enjoy the grow


I got them from nasc


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks I might have to order Udder Madness or Bitties from her and hope for those freebies.


----------



## NoLove1992 (Sep 5, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> First time running Solfire, definitely slept on him. His gear looks consistently good. I also picked up some gas nana (banana runtz x Gary) & space juice (GDP Pluto x bahama mama) which are both going in the ground for next round


Where did you find it? I’ve been looking all over with no luck


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 5, 2022)

NoLove1992 said:


> Where did you find it? I’ve been looking all over with no luck


area51 have those two im stock right now


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 5, 2022)

NoLove1992 said:


> Where did you find it? I’ve been looking all over with no luck


Solfire has their own site now






Solfire Gardens – Rise with the Phoenix







solfiregardens.com


----------



## Griffon (Sep 5, 2022)

Lumpy Space Princess ( Black Banana x Pink Lemonaid ) is total fire. I think it's a collab with Annunaki Genetics.


----------



## Griffon (Sep 5, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya this sounds gross but when I had covid, food just felt like moosh in your mouth. I'm double vaxxed, I put off getting the booster(just kind of forgot) and got covid this summer. It sucked.. the omicron variant is no joke- had the worst sore throat I ever had in my life and ran a temp.. felt like shit for about a week than felt better but energy levels took about a month to come back, was just lethargic which felt like forever, dropped about 11 lbs from not eating much.


I'm still non-M-RNA Luciferase human ((still belong to God : - )..))) No covid,no Sickness,no nothing,!! everybody fully Vaxxed in my entourage have those weird sickness, i try to interact with Covid positive people but nothing happen for me. IMO when you got the flu you taste nothing, this is nothing new ??


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 5, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Solfire has their own site now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thanks bro, I've been looking for space juice too and the bogo deal + 25% off, appreciate it


----------



## higher self (Sep 5, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Damn thanks bro, I've been looking for space juice too and the bogo deal + 25% off, appreciate it


How do you get 25% off?


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 5, 2022)

higher self said:


> How do you get 25% off?


Oops I misread, says all merch 25% off not seeds lol


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 5, 2022)

I've got a crazy conspiracy. Solfire might just be an off-shoot of Exotic Genetix, similar to how Athena and Luxx were just off-shoots of the Jungle Boys. Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same. Even seems like he's using the same artist for his artwork. Maybe solfire just takes inspiration from exotic, but I've got a funny feeling about it. Who knows.


----------



## higher self (Sep 5, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Oops I misread, says all merch 25% off not seeds lol


Ahhh got ya!




Aheadatime said:


> I've got a crazy conspiracy. Solfire might just be an off-shoot of Exotic Genetix, similar to how Athena and Luxx were just off-shoots of the Jungle Boys. Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same. Even seems like he's using the same artist for his artwork. Maybe solfire just takes inspiration from exotic, but I've got a funny feeling about it. Who knows.


Not too crazy lol but that's why I got a few packs from Exotic's last sale. They use the same cuts for stuff but Solfire takes it a bit further & create his own lines. Also uses his old work in his new stuff, I like when breeders work in house & don't just chuck at the hype clones of the month


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 5, 2022)

Anyone grown out any of the California Demon (LA Kush Cake x Mind Flayer)?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 5, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I've got a crazy conspiracy. Solfire might just be an off-shoot of Exotic Genetix, similar to how Athena and Luxx were just off-shoots of the Jungle Boys. Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same. Even seems like he's using the same artist for his artwork. Maybe solfire just takes inspiration from exotic, but I've got a funny feeling about it. Who knows.


They both also have the same time everyday on their discords for the giveaways.


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 5, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I've got a crazy conspiracy. Solfire might just be an off-shoot of Exotic Genetix, similar to how Athena and Luxx were just off-shoots of the Jungle Boys. Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same. Even seems like he's using the same artist for his artwork. Maybe solfire just takes inspiration from exotic, but I've got a funny feeling about it. Who knows.


most of them are actually just owned by PepsiCo


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 5, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I've got a crazy conspiracy. Solfire might just be an off-shoot of Exotic Genetix, similar to how Athena and Luxx were just off-shoots of the Jungle Boys. Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same. Even seems like he's using the same artist for his artwork. Maybe solfire just takes inspiration from exotic, but I've got a funny feeling about it. Who knows.


They’re best friends from either high school or college.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 6, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> They both also have the same time everyday on their discords for the giveaways.


Hey what's up Midwest. Haven't seen you around the forums in a minute.



idlewilder said:


> They’re best friends from either high school or college.


That explains it. I hope whoever is running solfire doesn't let exotic mike's strains and ideas get too pervasive, because at that point, what's the difference you know? Variety is the spice of life here. I'm noticing alot of breeders end up sort of bottlenecking their genetics by continually crossing a cross of a cross to one of it's sisters/cousins/etc., like gelato.


----------



## DrHill (Sep 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Sweet, looking forward to seeing it! I actually found the gdp on another site and I think terpy was going to drop some too if his site ever works.


Know where I can grab some GDP Pluto seeds or some cuts? I tried it on a Denver trip a while back and I’ve been looking everywhere for the genetics since.
I’ve seen a few cuts on strainly for $400 but I don’t know if I want to pay that much before weighing my options.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 6, 2022)

If anyone has made a purchase thru solfires website using the MESH option, could you DM me plz? I have a question

Edit: nvm I think I got it figured out


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 7, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Hey what's up Midwest. Haven't seen you around the forums in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> That explains it. I hope whoever is running solfire doesn't let exotic mike's strains and ideas get too pervasive, because at that point, what's the difference you know? Variety is the spice of life here. I'm noticing alot of breeders end up sort of bottlenecking their genetics by continually crossing a cross of a cross to one of it's sisters/cousins/etc., like gelato.


Had to shut down for a bit this year. Had some wrinkles in RL that needed to be ironed out before I could continue in the garden. How have you been man? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 9, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Had to shut down for a bit this year. Had some wrinkles in RL that needed to be ironed out before I could continue in the garden. How have you been man? Hope all is well with you.


I've been good. Just growing and living. About to hunt through some solfire myself actually. Turnt and hood candy. Trying to find some keepers to breed with


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 12, 2022)

That's good to hear man. Some really good choices to want to work with. Solfire has really caught my attention lately with their crosses. Think that Turnt is going to be one of those strains to be on the look out for. I can't wait to see what you find in them.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm excited to grow both of these crosses. I enjoy gmo and sour dubb. 
I'll send a friend a pack of the don mega f2, and we'll pop them concurrently.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 28, 2022)

Welp... just a bit tall


----------



## ichimoto (Oct 6, 2022)

play more with the leds. And measure the PPFD


----------



## Cooperscrops (Oct 19, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Pretty sure it was another plant in the tent. Yea definitely sucks but just makes me want to work harder to get it right! I did stick a male about 70 feet outside maybe his pollen went into the air and my
> Ac picked it up? Doubtful but he is gone now just in case lol.


Hey bro reading this thread and it's awesome. I think every grower has a cycle that hermies its part of learning how to care for the girls and becoming a gardener. This is years old but I think the majority would agree...... All those in favor say I


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 21, 2022)

What up gang happy Friday. Whose gettin in on this and what you eyeing? G-ride and shot caller, maybe mad dog but im like already a whole run behind with other sol gear. Peace out. I got banana runtz heading into week 3 so pics coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 21, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> What up gang happy Friday. Whose gettin in on this and what you eyeing? G-ride and shot caller, maybe mad dog but im like already a whole run behind with other sol gear. Peace out. I got banana runtz heading into week 3 so pics coming in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 5215739


Popping bottles for me if I grab a pack.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 21, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Popping bottles for me if I grab a pack.


It does sound fire, I thought about that but have a pack of Turnt to run and I am trying to diversify strain makeups. That being said every Gary drop I am in on


----------



## SFGiantt (Oct 21, 2022)

Damn that's a tough choice, they all sound amazing! But I think im with you G-ride and Shot Caller.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 21, 2022)

My hood candyz from 10-15 pages back was some of the best tasting weed I have ever smoked and was nice and strong.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 22, 2022)

Got myself my first pack of seeds from
Solfire .... bosscotti from the don mega line if anyone has any tips or tricks and good phenos to look for let me know thanks


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> got two tester packs today, one is Caesar x LSP and the other is Lumpy Runtz 2, which is trop runtz x lsp. I had to look up the lsp. Think they have worked the lumpy runtz, the caesar cross is the tester. Crazy you brought that one up, lol


Here’s one of the lumpy 2 from Moab genetix on IG. One puffed out big, one stayed lean. Smells like tropical shampoo, lite lemon, maybe coconut crazy. Sorry bout the lights on pic


----------



## SFGiantt (Oct 22, 2022)

Orange Cannoli


----------



## Krytend (Oct 22, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I've got a crazy conspiracy. Solfire might just be an off-shoot of Exotic Genetix, similar to how Athena and Luxx were just off-shoots of the Jungle Boys. Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same. Even seems like he's using the same artist for his artwork. Maybe solfire just takes inspiration from exotic, but I've got a funny feeling about it. Who knows.


Exotic even has a new cross with Miami Mami


----------



## tomram (Oct 24, 2022)

hii
52 day flo,bahama berry two plant


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 25, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but solfire has pretty much the exact same packaging as exotic, down to the box, the plastic pop-top seed vial, the font used on the box, and the format of the description. Everything is pretty much the exact same.


the packing boxes look the same but they are not, (size and prints are different)

the only thing the same is the plastic vial what is used for many seedbanks,

so they are different brands,
they share genetics and I understand that they know each other.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 25, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> the packing boxes look the same but they are not, (size and prints are different)
> 
> the only thing the same is the plastic vial what is used for many seedbanks,
> 
> ...


They are best friends before they made seed company's they have a podcast together share genetics and speak daily .... if you listen to the podcast they're very likeable the pair of them and that's whole reason I bought a pack of solfire genetics next on the list is an exotic pack ... both fire


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2022)

What’s the name of the podcast


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 26, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> What’s the name of the podcast


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2022)

Cool


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 1, 2022)

Bahama berry. Day 30 something. Stretched to the damn light, getting alittle warm up there.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 1, 2022)

Just dropped some Mindflayer in h2o for the soak before going into soil.


----------



## Choctaw (Nov 1, 2022)

It Would be nice if they would put a little info in their strains. Basically all is see is the name, tells me nothing for if its indica or sativa, plant height, ect.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 2, 2022)

Choctaw said:


> It Would be nice if they would put a little info in their strains. Basically all is see is the name, tells me nothing for if its indica or sativa, plant height, ect.


They do a bit of that in their discord. I can state from experience and seeing pictures almost every strain will stretch, big time


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 5, 2022)

Bahama bussdown #1


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 7, 2022)

This was my latest run of bitties 4 my best yeild so far under leds. Pulled 1127g and 104g larf.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 7, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> This was my latest run of bitties 4 my best yeild so far under leds. Pulled 1127g and 104g larf. View attachment 5223119View attachment 5223120


Sorry forgot bout the one divine banana in front lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 11, 2022)

Why u gelly s1

Bahama berry

Bahama bussdown


----------



## toomp (Nov 14, 2022)

sunni said:


> im not vaccinated (for covid), my husband is , there was no difference between our sickness.


have you once upon a time did a serious seeds vs th seeds bubblegum comparison?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2022)

toomp said:


> have you once upon a time did a serious seeds vs th seeds bubblegum comparison?


no


----------



## toomp (Nov 20, 2022)

sunni said:


> no


Ah I see, on another forum there was a Sunni that did a comparison on THC SEEDS and SERIOUS SEEDS Bubblegum 
He was a fantastic grower and that grow did not disappoint huge yields and amazing looking plants.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2022)

toomp said:


> Ah I see, on another forum there was a Sunni that did a comparison on THC SEEDS and SERIOUS SEEDS Bubblegum
> He was a fantastic grower and that grow did not disappoint huge yields and amazing looking plants.


no ive only ever been apart of riu i have heard of this person though, but i am not him 
im just a little older lady now lol working 9-5 on riu for the last decade


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 22, 2022)

Bitties 1 week 6 she is my fastest flower done in 7 usually let her go to 8.


----------



## ichimoto (Nov 22, 2022)

I did the Bitties a few months ago, The best I did till now !! Only the yield was not so good


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 22, 2022)

ichimoto said:


> I did the Bitties a few months ago, The best I did till now !! Only the yield was not so good


I got 2 phenoes look nothing alike. I usually pull 100 to 130g per plant running 9 plants. There lollipoped real good. My seed run on them wasn't that good my clone run was better of course I know the plant better now she's viney.


----------



## J2M3S (Nov 24, 2022)

It’s my first run with Solfire genetics and wanted opinions those familiar on which strain to run, based on potency & yield.

Bahama Bussdown or NFSHEEEESH?


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 25, 2022)

Bahama berry


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 26, 2022)

Morning gang, Banana Runtz d51. Peace.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 27, 2022)

Bitties 4 knocking outta the park


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 27, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bitties 4 knocking outta the park View attachment 5231328View attachment 5231329


Been using this cheap medicgrow ez8 co2 at 800 and temps 84 humidity around 50 to 60 %. Getting a solid 1000 plus g alight.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 2, 2022)

Why u gelly s1.. taste like that creamy gelly gelato. Definitely mouth coating flavor.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 6, 2022)

Why u gelly


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2022)

Miami maimi 1


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2022)

Miami maimi 1 brought the temps down she faded nice.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 29, 2022)

Why u gelly


----------



## Oreck420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Mind Melter, this was a 56 day Pheno! Keeping her as a potential breeder! Insane how fast she finished

Gas and strawberries, huge yield and gorgeous flowers!


If your getting any seeds I've got a code for the solfire direct website, for 15% off! I donate any proceeds to local animal shelters!

https://solfiregardens.com 

15% off code : sfcoreck420


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 4, 2023)

Purple marmalade going into week 2 of flower and my clones off each pheno are doing well one got a heavy rotten orange terps the other sweet Tropicana cookies on stem rub


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 4, 2023)

Solfire clones, hood candyz, bahama berry and bussdown and the why you gelly s1.


----------

